# December IUI's - BFP's before the New Year!



## hockey24

Just thought I would start a new thread for the December IUI's though I will continue to stalk the November IUI thread for BFP's!!

I'm CD 3 of my cycle so start injections tonight (300iu of Follistim) and anticipate the IUI about December 10th with a BFP by Christmas!!

Had FSH done today and it came back 8.2. So relieved. It was 14.9 two months ago so glad to see the number smaller - even though I know your only as good as your worst number. 

Alright ladies - who's on board for December???


----------



## MrsSnails

I am!! I also have another thread going too but want to give/receive as much support as possible. 

So I start Stims tonight, Follistim 125. I go in for US/BW friday to check the dosage.


----------



## wanting2010

Me! I also start stimming tonight. I'm on 150 iu of Follistim and will add in Menopur later. My next u/s & b/w is on Friday. Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## hockey24

just got on here to read this and you girls reminded me that I start shots tonight! Oops! Almost forgot!!

Good luck ladies - looks like we will be on similiar IUI schedules!!


----------



## no_regrets_91

I am in! I should start cd1 on the dec1, so tomorrow! and I will be doing injectables and this is my first time so I am not sure how I will respond. I didn't respond at all to clomid, femera, and tomoxifen in the same cycle so I don't know if that will give any indication of how the injectables will go. but I am hoping for iui around the 14th!


----------



## hockey24

Good luck with the injections no regrets! Let us know what dosage they put you on. At least with injections they can up the dosage if your not responding. 

I did clomid for a couple of months with no response and have responded well to a high dosage of Follistim so there is definitely hope!


----------



## wanting2010

No_regrets, the injectables should definitely make you ovulate. Someone said that their RE told them that injectables could make a rock grow follicles, lol. I think that for the most part it's just finding the right dose to give you the response you need. For me, my ovaries seem to be stubborn and my RE is afraid that they tend to have an all or nothing response. I was on Bravelle last month and started out well at 150 iu, and then when my dose was cut back to 75 iu I stopped responding.


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hi Everyone 

Please can I join you? I have just started my first medicated IUI although we are using Donor Sperm as my DH has azoospermia (zero sperm) and although they tried to surgically retrieve sperm from his testicles it was unsuccessful Onwards and upwards...

Our first cycle started on 23rd Nov and we are using injectible meds - Started Buserelin on Day 2 and 50 iu Puregon after baseline scan on Day 3. I had a scan on Monday which showed five small follies and have another scan on Friday to check progress.

I have to say that I know very little about IUI as we had been geared up for IVF and most of the girls I've met on here have done IVF, so grateful for any advice or info from others! Bring on the Christmas :bfp:s!!

Thanks xxx


----------



## hockey24

Welcome Pink Lolly!!! 

IUI's are easy! One positive to doing an IUI before IVF is you can see how your body will respond to the meds and at what dosage. That way, if you do have to move to IVF - you'll have a better idea at what level to stimulate at. 

Good luck and let us know how your scan looks on Friday!


----------



## jennifer25

Ooh, I'll join! I'm new to this site, but am about to start my 2nd Follistim/IUI cycle! I just got my BFN beta today (sucks!), and once I stop my progesterone suppositories and AF arrives, I'm on to IUI #2.

I posted in another thread, DH works offshore and wont be home until Dec 15th. If I were to start my period today (14DPO) he wouldn't get home until CD 16, which is way too late. So I'm not quitting the progesterone until Saturday to try to make it more like CD 11 or 12 when he gets home:) The RE's nurse told me to do it through Saturday. Does anyone know how long it'll be until AF rolls in once I stop them? Does she come like the next day?

Here's to getting a BFP in the last stretch of 2011:)


----------



## MrsSnails

YAY!!! So many people about the same timing!! I am happy to have yall to travel down this road with me!


----------



## ilovelamp

I had my iui today, please wish me luck!


----------



## wanting2010

It looks like a lot of us are pretty similar in schedules. Hopefully we will do our IUIs around the same time and get to go through the 2ww together too! 

jennifer25- When I take Provera I get my period 2-3 days after stopping it. I would think it would be something similar for you!

ilovelamp- Good luck during your 2ww!


----------



## banksy27

hi. i am new to this site... and i am a little nervous about being here... i am ttc #1 with my partner... we had our first diui in november... :bfn: the first go i took femara... 2.5 mg... this go around i took 5 mg of femara CD 3-7... just waiting on a positive OPK... anticipating our 2nd diui will be Sunday, 12/4... 

good luck to everyone! hoping to find a buddy to endure this 2ww coming up!


----------



## hockey24

jennifer25 said:


> Ooh, I'll join! I'm new to this site, but am about to start my 2nd Follistim/IUI cycle! I just got my BFN beta today (sucks!), and once I stop my progesterone suppositories and AF arrives, I'm on to IUI #2.
> 
> I posted in another thread, DH works offshore and wont be home until Dec 15th. If I were to start my period today (14DPO) he wouldn't get home until CD 16, which is way too late. So I'm not quitting the progesterone until Saturday to try to make it more like CD 11 or 12 when he gets home:) The RE's nurse told me to do it through Saturday. Does anyone know how long it'll be until AF rolls in once I stop them? Does she come like the next day?
> 
> Here's to getting a BFP in the last stretch of 2011:)

Your progesterone keeps AF away? What is your dosage? Is it a shot or suppository? Nothing seems to keep the witch away from me. I take my progesterone right up until AF comes and she is never a minute late! Not sure if that's good or bad. :dohh:


----------



## hockey24

Welcome and good luck ilovelamp and banksy!! Get this month started with some BFP's!


----------



## jennifer25

@hockey: I'm on Crinone vaginal suppositories(8%)... The RE said they put everyone on injectables on crinone for extra support, that it goes straight to the uterus-so maybe thats why it can hold AF off? The nurse said I shouldn't get my period until I stop them...Plus I MAY have doubled up on them:). AF should have rolled in yesterday morning, but if I can hold her off a few days, we can try this month!


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hi Ladies - thanks for the warm welcome :flower:

I'm so glad I found you now as I already have a question. My IUI is medicated with injectibles - Buserelin and Puregon and I'm on Day 9 today and have got some bleeding :nope: I'm so worried something is wrong. I called the emergency number as its now out of hours and the IVF nurse asked if I have been taking my buserelin OK which I have at the same time every day without fail. I have a scan tomorrow so she said they can check my lining looks OK but I can't help worrying. Has anyone else ever experienced bleeding mid cycle when on meds?

I'd be very grateful for any replies xxx


----------



## ilovelamp

Thanks for the welcome everyone!
I use prometrium suppositories until 14 dpiui and get my period 3 days after. (I've done 3 iuis now).


----------



## MrsSnails

Welcome Pink Lolly, and ilovelamp!

I have a question for all yall on follistim, Are yall getting emotional right after you take the injection? I feel almost overwhelmed by things afterwards! Just asking?


----------



## hockey24

Pink Lolly said:


> Hi Ladies - thanks for the warm welcome :flower:
> 
> I'm so glad I found you now as I already have a question. My IUI is medicated with injectibles - Buserelin and Puregon and I'm on Day 9 today and have got some bleeding :nope: I'm so worried something is wrong. I called the emergency number as its now out of hours and the IVF nurse asked if I have been taking my buserelin OK which I have at the same time every day without fail. I have a scan tomorrow so she said they can check my lining looks OK but I can't help worrying. Has anyone else ever experienced bleeding mid cycle when on meds?
> 
> I'd be very grateful for any replies xxx

I have never had bleeding mid cycle during the meds and not sure what it could mean. Very glad that you have a scan tomorrow to see what's up. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## hockey24

MrsSnails said:


> Welcome Pink Lolly, and ilovelamp!
> 
> I have a question for all yall on follistim, Are yall getting emotional right after you take the injection? I feel almost overwhelmed by things afterwards! Just asking?

I don't get emotional right afterwards but by the end of the 10 day period of taking the shots, I am extremely emotional. Both months I have had bouts of crying during the last couple days of shots. 

Oh the fun those shots have with our hormones!!


----------



## wanting2010

Welcome banksy! 

Pink_Lolly- I'm sorry, I don't really have any experience with midcycle bleeding, but I hope you're able to get some answers soon!

MrsSnails- I think I tend to STAY emotional these days, LOL. It's not necessarily right after the injection though. These darn hormones definitely don't help the stress that TTC brings do they??

I have my next scan tomorrow- I'm excited to see if there's anything going on in there! Last month at this same stage after two nights of Bravelle 150 iu and one night of Bravelle 75 iu I had two measurable follies (a 10mm and 12mm), so I'm hoping for similar tomorrow!


----------



## hockey24

Pink Lolly, Waiting2010 and MrsSnails - good luck tomorrow with your scans!!! Let us know how things are coming along!! :thumbup:


----------



## wanting2010

Thank you for the good luck wishes hockey24! :hugs:

My scan this morning went pretty well. I have a few follies, all around 6-8mm, and my lining is looking good. My RE says I'll probably continue on 150 iu for the next three nights, but he wanted to see my E2 before he says for sure. I should find that out sometime this evening! My next scan/E2 draw is Monday.

Pink_Lolly & MrsSnails- I hope your scans went well too!! :flower:


----------



## Pink Lolly

Well ladies unfortunately my scan didn't go too well today. When I got up this morning I was bleeding quite heavily (like AF) and knew something was wrong :nope:

When I got to the hospital they scanned me and said that my follies had not grown since Monday, and as my ovaries were not working hard enough my body wasn't producing oestrogen so my womb lining had started to come away :cry:

The nurse asked if I had missed any injections which I haven't - I've done them every day like clockwork. I'm sure she didn't believe me! She then said that she would need to speak to our consultant who was in surgery at the time to find out whether he wanted to start again from now counting today as Day 1 again, or whether we would need to abandon this cycle. I was so upset - I cried all the way home in the car which is an hour and a half drive!

Fortunately she called me this afternoon and said that we can carry on - they have increased my dosage from 50 iu Puregon to 75 iu and I have another scan on Wednesday to check how things are going. I really hope and pray that my ovaries work this time! I was so shocked and I think the hospital were too as I have an AMH of 21 and they had said I should respond well to the drugs - they were keeping it low to avoid over stimulating me. I feel a little as though my body has let me down today, although so glad that the cycle didn't get cancelled!


----------



## wanting2010

Oh, I hate to hear that Pink Lolly, but that's good news that you will be able to continue with the meds and not have to cancel this cycle. I hope your ovaries will respond better to the higher dose of meds!! Unfortunately this whole injectables thing is a whole lot of trial and error- there's no way to know how your body will react to the meds until you actually start the meds. It's so frustrating, but I believe you'll find the happy medium of what works for your body! 

They called me back from my RE's office and said my E2 is rising so they want me to cut my dose of Follistim back to 75 iu for the next three nights.


----------



## sekky

Hi everyone, just joining this thread am also doing an iui this cycle (100mg clomid and gonal f 75iu on alternate days). Day 5 of my cycle. My first scan is on wednesday 8 december. Am hoping am responding well and i have many follies cos i have always responded well to clomid but just can concieve on my own. Praying for a bfp this time around. Goodluck to everyone:hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Hello all, moving over here from the November thread. The :witch: got me today right on schedule. :( I'll be calling the Dr. tomorrow to start the process for iui #2.


----------



## hockey24

Welcome ladies! Hoping for that BFP for Christmas or New Years!!!


----------



## hockey24

Had my Day 8 scan this morning. 4 Follies on the left at 14mm. Not bad. Guessing IUI will be Friday morning. Hope they all keep growing strong!!


----------



## wanting2010

sekky said:


> Hi everyone, just joining this thread am also doing an iui this cycle (100mg clomid and gonal f 75iu on alternate days). Day 5 of my cycle. My first scan is on wednesday 8 december. Am hoping am responding well and i have many follies cos i have always responded well to clomid but just can concieve on my own. Praying for a bfp this time around. Goodluck to everyone:hugs:

Welcome to the thread!! Good luck with this cycle! :hugs:



Lucie73821 said:


> Hello all, moving over here from the November thread. The :witch: got me today right on schedule. :( I'll be calling the Dr. tomorrow to start the process for iui #2.

So sorry AF got you, but welcome to the thread! Hopefully IUI #2 will bring your BFP! :hugs:



hockey24 said:


> Had my Day 8 scan this morning. 4 Follies on the left at 14mm. Not bad. Guessing IUI will be Friday morning. Hope they all keep growing strong!!

That sounds great!! When is your next scan?


----------



## hockey24

Next scan on Tuesday. 

Twins for Christmas - that is the goal!! :happydance:


----------



## hockey24

WAiting2010 - Good luck with your scan tomorrow!!!


----------



## wanting2010

Thank you, hockey24! I'm hoping to see a couple big follies taking the lead tomorrow!


----------



## MrsSnails

Just had my third scan today and I have 3 on the left and about 4 on the right that are in the 13-14 zone! I will update with the BW and if ther eis a dosage change this afternoon!! The nurse says that if too many develop on their own the might have to switch me from IUI to IVF, anyone heard of this happening before?


----------



## MrsSnails

hockey24 said:


> Had my Day 8 scan this morning. 4 Follies on the left at 14mm. Not bad. Guessing IUI will be Friday morning. Hope they all keep growing strong!!

So Happy to hear that!! Grow Follie, Grow!!!


----------



## waiting2be

Hi Ladies,

I just tested today 14dpiui (2nd IUI) and got a BFN.
I'm pretty sure the place I go to is closed the last 2 weeks of Dec which means I will not have my 3rd IUI til Jan but I still want to keep a close eye on this thread.
Good luck to all and hope you get a BFP for x-mas 


waiting on AF to come.....


----------



## hockey24

MrsSnails said:


> Just had my third scan today and I have 3 on the left and about 4 on the right that are in the 13-14 zone! I will update with the BW and if ther eis a dosage change this afternoon!! The nurse says that if too many develop on their own the might have to switch me from IUI to IVF, anyone heard of this happening before?

I was totally thinking IVF when I saw your follies! That does happen as they try to control the number of fertilized embryos. With 7 follies all at the same size - you run a high risk of multiples and if its too many, there could be serious complications. 

Have they reduced your meds? What were you taking?

How exciting though!! What great response!


----------



## hockey24

waiting2be said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just tested today 14dpiui (2nd IUI) and got a BFN.
> I'm pretty sure the place I go to is closed the last 2 weeks of Dec which means I will not have my 3rd IUI til Jan but I still want to keep a close eye on this thread.
> Good luck to all and hope you get a BFP for x-mas
> 
> 
> waiting on AF to come.....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Waiting2be - I hope we don't see you on this thread and you just get a late positive! :thumbup: I understand how frustrating it is when you can't move forward though. Call your clinic and get the scoop so you know what your in for and can prepare.


----------



## MrsSnails

hockey24 said:


> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> Just had my third scan today and I have 3 on the left and about 4 on the right that are in the 13-14 zone! I will update with the BW and if ther eis a dosage change this afternoon!! The nurse says that if too many develop on their own the might have to switch me from IUI to IVF, anyone heard of this happening before?
> 
> I was totally thinking IVF when I saw your follies! That does happen as they try to control the number of fertilized embryos. With 7 follies all at the same size - you run a high risk of multiples and if its too many, there could be serious complications.
> 
> Have they reduced your meds? What were you taking?
> 
> How exciting though!! What great response!Click to expand...

I am still waiting for the BW to come back, the nurse seems to think that i can go from 125 - 75 follistim. It is exciting, i cant wait to see how things go on wednseday at that ultrasound. The usually call me from 4-530 Central Standard time. I will update that info tonight


----------



## Angel baby

Hello Ladies, looks like I will be joining the December Thread IUI's. Just waiting for AF to show now. My BETA was negative this morning.:cry:

Do you usally start late with the HCG trigger and Clomid? I hope not because I'm really ready to get on with IUI#2.


----------



## waiting2be

angel baby - i'm also waiting on AF to start maybe i can still get in the Dec IUI


----------



## Angel baby

waiting2be said:


> angel baby - i'm also waiting on AF to start maybe i can still get in the Dec IUI

I wish we could speed it up. Luckily my clinic is open all weekends and Holidays. Hopefully you can get one in before the shut down of the holidays! :thumbup:


----------



## lexus15

Can I join you ladies? :flower:

I'm on cd 3 today & this will be my third (3rd) IUI will be my OH. Not looking forward to the daily injections, but needs must if it means I get a BFP by the end of Dec! 

:hugs:


----------



## MrsSnails

lexus15 said:


> Can I join you ladies? :flower:
> 
> I'm on cd 3 today & this will be my third (3rd) IUI will be my OH. Not looking forward to the daily injections, but needs must if it means I get a BFP by the end of Dec!
> 
> :hugs:

Hop on the bus!

Why was your second IUI canceled?


----------



## hockey24

Welcome Lexus15 - the daily injections are not bad at all and agree - if it means a BFP, its all worth it!!! :thumbup:

Angel - My cycles were longer when I took clomid by a few days but it also delayed my ovulation date as well. So AF still came 14 days post O but O came on Day 19 instead of Day 14 for me. 

Agree though - if the witch is coming, get it over with so you can move on to the next cycle! :winkwink:


----------



## wanting2010

MrsSnails- Wow, lots of follies!! I have heard of people being converted from IUI to IVF. One of my BnB buddies actually had an IUI coverted to IVF a few months ago and then had a frozen embryo transfer in November and recently got her BFP! 

waiting2be- So sorry for the BFN. :cry::hugs:

Angel baby- So sorry for the BFN. :cry: :hugs: Clomid can increase your LP. 

lexus15- Welcome to the thread and best of luck with this cycle! What meds will you be using? The daily injections definitely aren't fun! Oh the things we go through for that elusive BFP! 

As for me- I had my scan this afternoon and I have a few follies. 1x13mm, 1x12mm, 1x11mm, and 1x10mm. My RE only likes to trigger with 1-2 follies, so I'm hoping that maybe the 11 and 10mm ones won't grow fast enough. I have another scan on Wednesday. I'm also going to be switching from Follistim to Menopur now, just waiting to hear back about my E2 results and how much Menopur to take.


----------



## Angel baby

hockey24 said:


> Welcome Lexus15 - the daily injections are not bad at all and agree - if it means a BFP, its all worth it!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Angel - My cycles were longer when I took clomid by a few days but it also delayed my ovulation date as well. So AF still came 14 days post O but O came on Day 19 instead of Day 14 for me.
> 
> Agree though - if the witch is coming, get it over with so you can move on to the next cycle! :winkwink:

Thank-you, I took the trigger so I ovulated 3 days earlier than usual so hopefully I'll start 14dpo too. I'm having me a nice glass of wine as right now so, maybe a little tipsy and DTD with DH will bring it on! LOL! I maybe asking a little too much there! LOL!


----------



## MrsSnails

So they called with the bloodwork results and they ar keeping me on the 125mg of follistim. Will go in wednesday morning for the next US!!! Im starting to get real crampy and feel kinda swollen. Im also really sleepy all the time! How are the rest of yall?


----------



## wanting2010

MrsSnails said:


> So they called with the bloodwork results and they ar keeping me on the 125mg of follistim. Will go in wednesday morning for the next US!!! Im starting to get real crampy and feel kinda swollen. Im also really sleepy all the time! How are the rest of yall?

I've been really sleepy the last couple of days too!! I've also had a headache that I just can't kick. I guess it's the hormones??

The nurse called me back a little while ago and said my E2 is 722, so they don't want me to take any medicine tonight. I'm supposed to take 75 iu of Menopur tomorrow night. My next scan and E2 draw is Wednesday!


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: to the new additions to the thread!

As for me, I'm headed in to the Dr.'s tomorrow for an u/s. Will also find out if we are upping my clomid to 100mg or using injectables this cycle.


----------



## MrsSnails

wanting2010 said:


> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> So they called with the bloodwork results and they ar keeping me on the 125mg of follistim. Will go in wednesday morning for the next US!!! Im starting to get real crampy and feel kinda swollen. Im also really sleepy all the time! How are the rest of yall?
> 
> I've been really sleepy the last couple of days too!! I've also had a headache that I just can't kick. I guess it's the hormones??
> 
> The nurse called me back a little while ago and said my E2 is 722, so they don't want me to take any medicine tonight. I'm supposed to take 75 iu of Menopur tomorrow night. My next scan and E2 draw is Wednesday!Click to expand...

I too have had a constant headache the last week, no fun! Tonight was the two shot night too, i had the 125 of follistim and the Ganirelix Acetate Injection. Man, that one stung like the dickens! Had to have DH give me the second one in the other arm. 

Wow no medicine tonight, that must be kinda a relief. So now we both wait till wednesday!!


----------



## MrsSnails

Lucie73821 said:


> :wave: to the new additions to the thread!
> 
> As for me, I'm headed in to the Dr.'s tomorrow for an u/s. Will also find out if we are upping my clomid to 100mg or using injectables this cycle.


Welcome Lucie!! let us know how things progress!


----------



## wanting2010

Lucie73821 said:


> :wave: to the new additions to the thread!
> 
> As for me, I'm headed in to the Dr.'s tomorrow for an u/s. Will also find out if we are upping my clomid to 100mg or using injectables this cycle.

Good luck tomorrow! :flower: Are you hoping to stick with the Clomid or move on to injections?



MrsSnails said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> So they called with the bloodwork results and they ar keeping me on the 125mg of follistim. Will go in wednesday morning for the next US!!! Im starting to get real crampy and feel kinda swollen. Im also really sleepy all the time! How are the rest of yall?
> 
> I've been really sleepy the last couple of days too!! I've also had a headache that I just can't kick. I guess it's the hormones??
> 
> The nurse called me back a little while ago and said my E2 is 722, so they don't want me to take any medicine tonight. I'm supposed to take 75 iu of Menopur tomorrow night. My next scan and E2 draw is Wednesday!Click to expand...
> 
> I too have had a constant headache the last week, no fun! Tonight was the two shot night too, i had the 125 of follistim and the Ganirelix Acetate Injection. Man, that one stung like the dickens! Had to have DH give me the second one in the other arm.
> 
> Wow no medicine tonight, that must be kinda a relief. So now we both wait till wednesday!!Click to expand...

At least I'm not the only one!! 

It is a relief not to have to stick myself with needles tonight, haha! Especially since the Menopur needle is bigger than the Follistim needle, and the medicine stings pretty badly! 

Wednesday seems forever away! Blaahh. :winkwink:


----------



## Lucie73821

wanting2010 said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: to the new additions to the thread!
> 
> As for me, I'm headed in to the Dr.'s tomorrow for an u/s. Will also find out if we are upping my clomid to 100mg or using injectables this cycle.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow! :flower: Are you hoping to stick with the Clomid or move on to injections?Click to expand...

TBH, I'm not sure. I really want to hear what the Dr. thinks would be my best bet at this point. I do know that an injectable cycle is twice the cost of a clomid one, so if the Dr. thinks we have good chances with an upped dose of clomid, that's the route we'll probably go.


----------



## hockey24

MrsSnails said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> So they called with the bloodwork results and they ar keeping me on the 125mg of follistim. Will go in wednesday morning for the next US!!! Im starting to get real crampy and feel kinda swollen. Im also really sleepy all the time! How are the rest of yall?
> 
> I've been really sleepy the last couple of days too!! I've also had a headache that I just can't kick. I guess it's the hormones??
> 
> The nurse called me back a little while ago and said my E2 is 722, so they don't want me to take any medicine tonight. I'm supposed to take 75 iu of Menopur tomorrow night. My next scan and E2 draw is Wednesday!Click to expand...
> 
> I too have had a constant headache the last week, no fun! Tonight was the two shot night too, i had the 125 of follistim and the Ganirelix Acetate Injection. Man, that one stung like the dickens! Had to have DH give me the second one in the other arm.
> 
> Wow no medicine tonight, that must be kinda a relief. So now we both wait till wednesday!!Click to expand...

What is the Ganirelix Acetate shot? What does that do? I take Follistim but don't have a 2nd shot to take - until the trigger. Just curious what other wonderful shots I'm missing out on! :haha:


----------



## hockey24

Had my Day 10 scan this morning. My 4 follies keep growing nicely! 3 18mm and 1 19mm. This is really fast growth for me. They took blood and if my E2 comes back higher than 1000, then we will trigger tonight for IUI on thursday and if its lower, we'll do 1 more round of follistim and trigger tomorrow night for IUI on friday. 

I normally ovulate on CD 14 so CD 12 - would be super early, but I've also never had such large follies this early! Hope its a good sign!


----------



## Angel baby

hockey24 said:


> Had my Day 10 scan this morning. My 4 follies keep growing nicely! 3 18mm and 1 19mm. This is really fast growth for me. They took blood and if my E2 comes back higher than 1000, then we will trigger tonight for IUI on thursday and if its lower, we'll do 1 more round of follistim and trigger tomorrow night for IUI on friday.
> 
> I normally ovulate on CD 14 so CD 12 - would be super early, but I've also never had such large follies this early! Hope its a good sign!

That is awesome Hockey! I really want that many follies at that size to make more targets! Excited for you! Hopefully you will catch a egg with that many!! :thumbup: Fx for you and goodluck with the IUI!


----------



## MrsSnails

hockey24 said:


> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> So they called with the bloodwork results and they ar keeping me on the 125mg of follistim. Will go in wednesday morning for the next US!!! Im starting to get real crampy and feel kinda swollen. Im also really sleepy all the time! How are the rest of yall?
> 
> I've been really sleepy the last couple of days too!! I've also had a headache that I just can't kick. I guess it's the hormones??
> 
> The nurse called me back a little while ago and said my E2 is 722, so they don't want me to take any medicine tonight. I'm supposed to take 75 iu of Menopur tomorrow night. My next scan and E2 draw is Wednesday!Click to expand...
> 
> I too have had a constant headache the last week, no fun! Tonight was the two shot night too, i had the 125 of follistim and the Ganirelix Acetate Injection. Man, that one stung like the dickens! Had to have DH give me the second one in the other arm.
> 
> Wow no medicine tonight, that must be kinda a relief. So now we both wait till wednesday!!Click to expand...
> 
> What is the Ganirelix Acetate shot? What does that do? I take Follistim but don't have a 2nd shot to take - until the trigger. Just curious what other wonderful shots I'm missing out on! :haha:Click to expand...

It is to help prevent the LH surge and prevent the release of not mature eggs. It gives my follies a little extra time to mature before they give me the trigger shot. My biggest follie was 14.somthing and they wanted to make sure that I had time to get them bigger than 18 to give me the go ahead for the trigger.


----------



## waiting2be

WOW Hockey you have some nice follies there :)
Hope this is it for you!

FX'd


----------



## hockey24

I asked the doctor - with 4 potential targets and 200 million plus sperms, you think they could hit the mark! 

He said - sperm are just like men, they never ask for directions!:haha::haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Now that's funny and true! I think that u have a great chance!


----------



## waiting2be

LOL good one

I think my hubbys swimmers need gps! soooo many and they still get lost! ugh :/


----------



## MrsSnails

Yall are too funny! i will definately be telling my husband to arm the sperm with a GPS :haha:

So, my CM is starting to get real egg like. In the past, it really hasnt been like this. myabe for a day or so but not for days in a row! Im sure that it is the hormones, does this mean that it is working?


----------



## hockey24

MrsSnails said:


> Yall are too funny! i will definately be telling my husband to arm the sperm with a GPS :haha:
> 
> So, my CM is starting to get real egg like. In the past, it really hasnt been like this. myabe for a day or so but not for days in a row! Im sure that it is the hormones, does this mean that it is working?

I think this is a very positive sign! Definitely makes for a more hospitable environment for the :spermy:. I get lots of CM several days before O and welcome it!!! Makes me feel like the process is working and I gladly take stretchy CM over the progesterone suppositories later!! 

MrsSnails - when do you think you'll be doing your IUI again? I think you have another scan tomorrow right?


----------



## no_regrets_91

hi I havent posted here in a while. AF was supposed to get here on 12/1 but she is a no show my temps when back down 3 days ago but still no af so I haven't even started my injectables. I called my re and am waiting for a call back.


----------



## MrsSnails

hockey24 said:


> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> Yall are too funny! i will definately be telling my husband to arm the sperm with a GPS :haha:
> 
> So, my CM is starting to get real egg like. In the past, it really hasnt been like this. myabe for a day or so but not for days in a row! Im sure that it is the hormones, does this mean that it is working?
> 
> I think this is a very positive sign! Definitely makes for a more hospitable environment for the :spermy:. I get lots of CM several days before O and welcome it!!! Makes me feel like the process is working and I gladly take stretchy CM over the progesterone suppositories later!!
> 
> MrsSnails - when do you think you'll be doing your IUI again? I think you have another scan tomorrow right?Click to expand...

I do go for the scan tomorrow and they will give me more details on when to get DH in for his part! I will post first thing as soon as i get to the computer!!

Phew that is good to know that things are starting to work!! All those attempts on clomid and my body did nothing :happydance: to hear things are going right!


----------



## hockey24

MrsSnails - good luck tomorrow! :thumbup: Hope those follies are growing big and strong!! Look forward to the update!

No Regrets - sorry to hear the :witch: is giving you issues. She never arrives when you want her to! But I hope December is your magical month and the injectables give you the boost you need!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pink Lolly

no_regrets_91 said:


> hi I havent posted here in a while. AF was supposed to get here on 12/1 but she is a no show my temps when back down 3 days ago but still no af so I haven't even started my injectables. I called my re and am waiting for a call back.


So annoying - the :witch: never shows up when you actually want her to!


----------



## Pink Lolly

MrsSnails said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> Yall are too funny! i will definately be telling my husband to arm the sperm with a GPS :haha:
> 
> So, my CM is starting to get real egg like. In the past, it really hasnt been like this. myabe for a day or so but not for days in a row! Im sure that it is the hormones, does this mean that it is working?
> 
> I think this is a very positive sign! Definitely makes for a more hospitable environment for the :spermy:. I get lots of CM several days before O and welcome it!!! Makes me feel like the process is working and I gladly take stretchy CM over the progesterone suppositories later!!
> 
> MrsSnails - when do you think you'll be doing your IUI again? I think you have another scan tomorrow right?Click to expand...
> 
> I do go for the scan tomorrow and they will give me more details on when to get DH in for his part! I will post first thing as soon as i get to the computer!!
> 
> Phew that is good to know that things are starting to work!! All those attempts on clomid and my body did nothing :happydance: to hear things are going right!Click to expand...


Good luck with your scan tomorrow! x


----------



## Lucie73821

So went in for my u/s this morning. The Dr. did his thing, pulled the wand out, and said "Looks like quiet ovaries." Apparently that's what he wanted to see, lol. So we are on for iui #2. He did up my clomid to 100mg, and he changed the days I'm taking it. I was taking it days 5-9, but now I'll be taking it CD 3-9. Then I go back in CD 10 for another u/s to see how things look. I'm thinking iui will be sometime the week of the 19th.

So glad to get the ball rolling!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well my first IUI was a no go even with 3 eggs, 30 million sperm, Femara, hcg shot. Soooooo I am hoping this month will finally be our month. We just got my progesterone level back and it was 32! Last month it was only 4, so im glad its a lot higher. AF should be completely here tomorrow, then the meds on CD 3. Another LOOOOOOONG month again. Hopefully there will be more BFP with Dec.


----------



## wanting2010

hockey24 said:


> Had my Day 10 scan this morning. My 4 follies keep growing nicely! 3 18mm and 1 19mm. This is really fast growth for me. They took blood and if my E2 comes back higher than 1000, then we will trigger tonight for IUI on thursday and if its lower, we'll do 1 more round of follistim and trigger tomorrow night for IUI on friday.
> 
> I normally ovulate on CD 14 so CD 12 - would be super early, but I've also never had such large follies this early! Hope its a good sign!

Wow, such great follies!!! Did you ever hear back about your E2 and if you are triggering tonight? 



MrsSnails said:


> Yall are too funny! i will definately be telling my husband to arm the sperm with a GPS :haha:
> 
> So, my CM is starting to get real egg like. In the past, it really hasnt been like this. myabe for a day or so but not for days in a row! Im sure that it is the hormones, does this mean that it is working?

I'm starting to get EWCM too! :thumbup: I'm definitely taking it as a good sign!! I've had a little EWCM in previous cycles even without ovulation, but not as much as I've had today!



no_regrets_91 said:


> hi I havent posted here in a while. AF was supposed to get here on 12/1 but she is a no show my temps when back down 3 days ago but still no af so I haven't even started my injectables. I called my re and am waiting for a call back.

How frustrating!! I hope AF shows soon so you can get on with your cycle! I hate playing the waiting game. :coffee:



Lucie73821 said:


> So went in for my u/s this morning. The Dr. did his thing, pulled the wand out, and said "Looks like quiet ovaries." Apparently that's what he wanted to see, lol. So we are on for iui #2. He did up my clomid to 100mg, and he changed the days I'm taking it. I was taking it days 5-9, but now I'll be taking it CD 3-9. Then I go back in CD 10 for another u/s to see how things look. I'm thinking iui will be sometime the week of the 19th.
> 
> So glad to get the ball rolling!

Great news! I hope this cycle brings you your BFP! :hugs:



Sweetness_87 said:


> Well my first IUI was a no go even with 3 eggs, 30 million sperm, Femara, hcg shot. Soooooo I am hoping this month will finally be our month. We just got my progesterone level back and it was 32! Last month it was only 4, so im glad its a lot higher. AF should be completely here tomorrow, then the meds on CD 3. Another LOOOOOOONG month again. Hopefully there will be more BFP with Dec.

So sorry, hon. :hugs: Best of luck with your next cycle! Are you taking Femara again?

As for me- my next scan is tomorrow morning, and I'm getting excited but still nervous! I've worried myself to death that my RE won't want to trigger if all four of my follies are still growing. :dohh:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Waiting2010- Yes as of right now they have me on 2.5 of Femara. Now tomrrow is when I will find out my tx plan this month as far as if they are going to keep it the same or increase or do anything different. We are going to do 4 rounds of IUI then move on to IVF. I am hoping at least one of these IUIs will take. My husband and I are young with no problems it just doesnt make any sense. Hmmmmmm

Also I bet he will give you the shot. Now if it was over 4 maybe not. But im sure he will!! Keep me posted! And is this your first IUI?


----------



## wanting2010

Sweetness_87 said:


> Waiting2010- Yes as of right now they have me on 2.5 of Femara. Now tomrrow is when I will find out my tx plan this month as far as if they are going to keep it the same or increase or do anything different. We are going to do 4 rounds of IUI then move on to IVF. I am hoping at least one of these IUIs will take. My husband and I are young with no problems it just doesnt make any sense. Hmmmmmm
> 
> Also I bet he will give you the shot. Now if it was over 4 maybe not. But im sure he will!! Keep me posted! And is this your first IUI?

Yep, this will be my first IUI! I was just going to do TI but decided that since I'm spending so much money on this cycle I wanted to go with the IUI to try and take away some of the stress/pressure of timing things correctly, haha!

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

wanting2010 said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Waiting2010- Yes as of right now they have me on 2.5 of Femara. Now tomrrow is when I will find out my tx plan this month as far as if they are going to keep it the same or increase or do anything different. We are going to do 4 rounds of IUI then move on to IVF. I am hoping at least one of these IUIs will take. My husband and I are young with no problems it just doesnt make any sense. Hmmmmmm
> 
> Also I bet he will give you the shot. Now if it was over 4 maybe not. But im sure he will!! Keep me posted! And is this your first IUI?
> 
> Yep, this will be my first IUI! I was just going to do TI but decided that since I'm spending so much money on this cycle I wanted to go with the IUI to try and take away some of the stress/pressure of timing things correctly, haha!
> 
> Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks!! And goodluck with your appt too! Keep me posted!


----------



## hockey24

Lucie - glad to hear the ball is rolling!! Always a sign of relief when you get the green light for another cycle! :thumbup:

Sweetness - come on AF!! I agree - with millions of sperm and 3 targets, seems like it should be easy but it never is!! Good luck at your appt! :winkwink:

Waiting2010 - I think your scan is going to be great tomorrow! IUI's are a piece of cake and take some of the guess work out but doesn't hurt to add to the supply once the IUI is done! :sex::sex:

Good luck ladies - I hope these are your first and last IUI's!! :flower:

My E2 came back at just over 600 - so another night of shots for me and trigger tomorrow night. IUI scheduled for first thing Friday morning. :happydance:


----------



## MrsSnails

Alright ladies I have some front runners. I have [email protected] a couple @13 and some straglers @11 i am waiting to get the BW back, they thingk that i might have two more nights on meds then the trigger!! Wooo hooo!! I am ready for this rodeo!


----------



## hockey24

MrsSnails said:


> Alright ladies I have some front runners. I have [email protected] a couple @13 and some straglers @11 i am waiting to get the BW back, they thingk that i might have two more nights on meds then the trigger!! Wooo hooo!! I am ready for this rodeo!

Those sound like great numbers!! And with a few more nights until the IUI, those 13's can catch up for game day!! :thumbup:

So IUI on Sunday you think? Will you go back for one more scan before trigger to confirm?


----------



## MrsSnails

hockey24 said:


> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies I have some front runners. I have [email protected] a couple @13 and some straglers @11 i am waiting to get the BW back, they thingk that i might have two more nights on meds then the trigger!! Wooo hooo!! I am ready for this rodeo!
> 
> Those sound like great numbers!! And with a few more nights until the IUI, those 13's can catch up for game day!! :thumbup:
> 
> So IUI on Sunday you think? Will you go back for one more scan before trigger to confirm?Click to expand...

I have to wait for the instruction from the doctor, they usually call me between 4-5. Im pretty optimistic, the nurse said the same thign as you that they might be ready for the big day as well!!


----------



## MrsSnails

How is everyone else looking today?


----------



## DOBBY

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining you all in here? :flower:

I have had IUI #2 today, so currently in the 2ww, testing will be around the 21st, hoping for an early christmas present :xmas6:, good luck and :dust: to us all for a December BFP.x


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hi everyone :wave:

After last weeks disasterous scan I'm pleased today that today's went really well and I'm ready to go - the higher dose of 75iu puregon has worked :thumbup: My lining is 9.2 mm and I have one big follicle at 19mm. So we're ready to go!Trigger shot (ovitrelle) is tonight at 9 and iui is Friday at 1pm! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MrsSnails

Pink Lolly said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> After last weeks disasterous scan I'm pleased today that today's went really well and I'm ready to go - the higher dose of 75iu puregon has worked :thumbup: My lining is 9.2 mm and I have one big follicle at 19mm. So we're ready to go!Trigger shot (ovitrelle) is tonight at 9 and iui is Friday at 1pm! :happydance: :happydance:

:dust: to you Pink Lolly!! Hope all goes well.


----------



## Pink Lolly

DOBBY said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining you all in here? :flower:
> 
> I have had IUI #2 today, so currently in the 2ww, testing will be around the 21st, hoping for an early christmas present :xmas6:, good luck and :dust: to us all for a
> December BFP.x

Good luck with the 2ww! I'll be joining you soon! Eek! We can wait it out together! Fingers crossed fit Christmas :bfp:s! Xx


----------



## waiting2be

AF came today but I will be skipping Dec IUI and will not try for another until maybe Jan which I will then be 27th :/

Good Luck to all you ladies having IUI's this month 

I'll keep an eye out on this thread :)


----------



## DOBBY

Pink Lolly said:


> DOBBY said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining you all in here? :flower:
> 
> I have had IUI #2 today, so currently in the 2ww, testing will be around the 21st, hoping for an early christmas present :xmas6:, good luck and :dust: to us all for a
> December BFP.x
> 
> Good luck with the 2ww! I'll be joining you soon! Eek! We can wait it out together! Fingers crossed fit Christmas :bfp:s! XxClick to expand...

Thankyou Pink Lolly, and good luck for Friday, at the mo i have a really good feeling about this one, last time i had ovulation pains the night of trigger and this time i was getting them while i was waiting for the IUI, i hope it's a good sign.x


----------



## MrsSnails

Thanks waiting2be!! I will be checking in on yall in the future!!

So the nurse called and they knocked me down to 100 of follistim and come back tomorrow morning for another scan. Im hoping that this is a good sign.


----------



## wanting2010

hockey24 said:


> My E2 came back at just over 600 - so another night of shots for me and trigger tomorrow night. IUI scheduled for first thing Friday morning. :happydance:

Awesome!! :happydance:Hope the IUI goes great! :dust:



MrsSnails said:


> Alright ladies I have some front runners. I have [email protected] a couple @13 and some straglers @11 i am waiting to get the BW back, they thingk that i might have two more nights on meds then the trigger!! Wooo hooo!! I am ready for this rodeo!

Sounds like you have some great follies! I'm sure you're super excited! :happydance: Keep us updated after you get your E2 results!



DOBBY said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining you all in here? :flower:
> 
> I have had IUI #2 today, so currently in the 2ww, testing will be around the 21st, hoping for an early christmas present :xmas6:, good luck and :dust: to us all for a December BFP.x

Welcome hon! I hope the 2ww passes by quickly for you and you get that BFP just in time for Christmas! :xmas12:



Pink Lolly said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> After last weeks disasterous scan I'm pleased today that today's went really well and I'm ready to go - the higher dose of 75iu puregon has worked :thumbup: My lining is 9.2 mm and I have one big follicle at 19mm. So we're ready to go!Trigger shot (ovitrelle) is tonight at 9 and iui is Friday at 1pm! :happydance: :happydance:

I'm so glad the increased dose did the trick for you! Sounds like you have an awesome, ripe follie ready to go there! Good luck with the IUI! :hugs:



waiting2be said:


> AF came today but I will be skipping Dec IUI and will not try for another until maybe Jan which I will then be 27th :/
> 
> Good Luck to all you ladies having IUI's this month
> 
> I'll keep an eye out on this thread :)

I am sooo sorry that AF got you hon. :cry: I hope you can take your mind off everything and have a great Christmas! :xmas6:

As for me- I had my scan this morning and I have two follies: 1x16mm and 1x15mm and a couple smaller ones, 10-11mm, that most likely won't catch up to ovulate. Two good follies is exactly what we wanted! Tonight I take 75 iu of Menopur and have another scan tomorrow morning. He said that depending on how big the follies are I might trigger tomorrow. I'm not sure when my IUI will be- if I trigger tomorrow, maybe Saturday? I'm excited...this will be the first time I have ovulated since April! :happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Waiting2010 - sounds like an opportunity for twins! 

Waiting2be -- :hugs:

Welcome Dobby!! 

Sounds like there will be nice group of us all in the TWW next week - hoping for that early Christmas gift!! :xmas6:


----------



## waiting2be

Good Luck Waiting2010 :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well I got a call from the nurse. I am still going to do the Femara 2.5 mg CD 3-7, and to see if my eggs are growing on CD 13 then hopefully there will be 3 again(or more) and I will get the HCG shot. Soooooo with that being said they are adding me on a steriod named Dexamethasone and I will be takign 1/2 a tab starting tomorrow for this entire cycle. Im not too familiar with this type of med. Anyone have any idea?? I will have to research a little on my own. But as of now my IUI is sched. for Dec 20th IF everything looks good.


----------



## MrsSnails

wanting2010 said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> My E2 came back at just over 600 - so another night of shots for me and trigger tomorrow night. IUI scheduled for first thing Friday morning. :happydance:
> 
> Awesome!! :happydance:Hope the IUI goes great! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies I have some front runners. I have [email protected] a couple @13 and some straglers @11 i am waiting to get the BW back, they thingk that i might have two more nights on meds then the trigger!! Wooo hooo!! I am ready for this rodeo!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you have some great follies! I'm sure you're super excited! :happydance: Keep us updated after you get your E2 results!
> 
> 
> 
> DOBBY said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining you all in here? :flower:
> 
> I have had IUI #2 today, so currently in the 2ww, testing will be around the 21st, hoping for an early christmas present :xmas6:, good luck and :dust: to us all for a December BFP.xClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome hon! I hope the 2ww passes by quickly for you and you get that BFP just in time for Christmas! :xmas12:
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Lolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> After last weeks disasterous scan I'm pleased today that today's went really well and I'm ready to go - the higher dose of 75iu puregon has worked :thumbup: My lining is 9.2 mm and I have one big follicle at 19mm. So we're ready to go!Trigger shot (ovitrelle) is tonight at 9 and iui is Friday at 1pm! :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad the increased dose did the trick for you! Sounds like you have an awesome, ripe follie ready to go there! Good luck with the IUI! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> AF came today but I will be skipping Dec IUI and will not try for another until maybe Jan which I will then be 27th :/
> 
> Good Luck to all you ladies having IUI's this month
> 
> I'll keep an eye out on this thread :)Click to expand...
> 
> I am sooo sorry that AF got you hon. :cry: I hope you can take your mind off everything and have a great Christmas! :xmas6:
> 
> As for me- I had my scan this morning and I have two follies: 1x16mm and 1x15mm and a couple smaller ones, 10-11mm, that most likely won't catch up to ovulate. Two good follies is exactly what we wanted! Tonight I take 75 iu of Menopur and have another scan tomorrow morning. He said that depending on how big the follies are I might trigger tomorrow. I'm not sure when my IUI will be- if I trigger tomorrow, maybe Saturday? I'm excited...this will be the first time I have ovulated since April! :happydance:Click to expand...

This is extremely exciting!! I am getting so much positivity from all of this!


----------



## MrsSnails

So the nurse just called me again and told me that something happened with the data in the computer and they just got some new instructions for me. I am to take the trigger tonight and have my back to back IUI's thursday and friday. I am so nervous :wacko:


----------



## wanting2010

MrsSnails said:


> So the nurse just called me again and told me that something happened with the data in the computer and they just got some new instructions for me. I am to take the trigger tonight and have my back to back IUI's thursday and friday. I am so nervous :wacko:

Oh wow, that's so exciting!!! I definitely understand being nervous about it! I hope everything goes great! When do you go for your IUI tomorrow?


----------



## MrsSnails

wanting2010 said:


> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> So the nurse just called me again and told me that something happened with the data in the computer and they just got some new instructions for me. I am to take the trigger tonight and have my back to back IUI's thursday and friday. I am so nervous :wacko:
> 
> Oh wow, that's so exciting!!! I definitely understand being nervous about it! I hope everything goes great! When do you go for your IUI tomorrow?Click to expand...

9 tomorrow morning and 9 on friday. I am just scared that my follies werent big enough. I think I am overthinking things!


----------



## hockey24

MrsSnails said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> So the nurse just called me again and told me that something happened with the data in the computer and they just got some new instructions for me. I am to take the trigger tonight and have my back to back IUI's thursday and friday. I am so nervous :wacko:
> 
> Oh wow, that's so exciting!!! I definitely understand being nervous about it! I hope everything goes great! When do you go for your IUI tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 tomorrow morning and 9 on friday. I am just scared that my follies werent big enough. I think I am overthinking things!Click to expand...

Wow! Did they tell you what your E2 levels were? Are they just going for the 2 15's maybe? From what I understand, for IUI's, they like at least 18 so the 15's would be perfect by Friday! :happydance:


----------



## wanting2010

Your follies will still have time to grow between now and then! I think they will be the perfect size! The trigger shot gives them another boost. I'm really excited for you. I hope it goes smoothly for you tomorrow!


----------



## MrsSnails

hockey24 said:


> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> So the nurse just called me again and told me that something happened with the data in the computer and they just got some new instructions for me. I am to take the trigger tonight and have my back to back IUI's thursday and friday. I am so nervous :wacko:
> 
> Oh wow, that's so exciting!!! I definitely understand being nervous about it! I hope everything goes great! When do you go for your IUI tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> 9 tomorrow morning and 9 on friday. I am just scared that my follies werent big enough. I think I am overthinking things!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Did they tell you what your E2 levels were? Are they just going for the 2 15's maybe? From what I understand, for IUI's, they like at least 18 so the 15's would be perfect by Friday! :happydance:Click to expand...

612 was my E2

I am to take the trigger tonight at 930. Thats what I was thinking, I wanted those little follies to be a a little bigger too. But, I got to follow my orders.


----------



## Pink Lolly

Good luck mrs snails! Hopefully this is a lucky week for us! :thumbup:


----------



## Angel baby

Goodluck with iuis this week!


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck to all with iuis this week!


----------



## MrsSnails

Yall are amazing for the encouragement! 

Ill keep you updated with the IUI #1 after it is done!! going to work after these procedures the next two days will be rough!! Atleast I got yall :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Goodluck everyone this month with IUIs and BFP!


----------



## MrsSnails

Everything went well this morning!! I actually prefer the IUI to the US!! So these are my odds, I have three potential targets the [email protected] and [email protected] that may have matured more overnight and 11 million sperm to hopefully hit the target!! 

How are the follies growing for everyone else?


----------



## hockey24

Mrssnails - when do you estimate you will ovulate? Today or tomorrow? 

I've never had back to back IUI's so not sure how it works. Do you do one before you ovulate and one after? I think its fantastic and why not increase your chances with 2 limo rides rather than just 1! 

Sounds like you are off to a great start with 3 good looking targets!!


----------



## wanting2010

MrsSnails said:


> Everything went well this morning!! I actually prefer the IUI to the US!! So these are my odds, I have three potential targets the [email protected] and [email protected] that may have matured more overnight and 11 million sperm to hopefully hit the target!!
> 
> How are the follies growing for everyone else?

So glad your IUI went well! It sounds like you have an amazing chance this cycle!! C'mon :spermy:, you got 2-3 targets, surely you can hit one of them at least!!! :hugs:

My two big follies are now both 17mm, and I have a couple stragglers at 12mm. RE wants me to do one more night of Follistim 37.5 iu, go back for another scan tomorrow, and "most likely" trigger tomorrow night with an IUI on Sunday. I am sooo ready for this!

I have a question for you girls- how long should I have DH abstain before IUI? My RE hasn't given me any guidelines as far as that goes. As far as we know his sperm count is normal (we haven't had a SA because I got pregnant earlier this year and RE said the SA wasn't necessary). I was thinking about BDing tonight just to give a chance for some more of those swimmers to get in there, LOL.


----------



## hockey24

wanting2010 said:


> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> Everything went well this morning!! I actually prefer the IUI to the US!! So these are my odds, I have three potential targets the [email protected] and [email protected] that may have matured more overnight and 11 million sperm to hopefully hit the target!!
> 
> How are the follies growing for everyone else?
> 
> So glad your IUI went well! It sounds like you have an amazing chance this cycle!! C'mon :spermy:, you got 2-3 targets, surely you can hit one of them at least!!! :hugs:
> 
> My two big follies are now both 17mm, and I have a couple stragglers at 12mm. RE wants me to do one more night of Follistim 37.5 iu, go back for another scan tomorrow, and "most likely" trigger tomorrow night with an IUI on Sunday. I am sooo ready for this!
> 
> I have a question for you girls- how long should I have DH abstain before IUI? My RE hasn't given me any guidelines as far as that goes. As far as we know his sperm count is normal (we haven't had a SA because I got pregnant earlier this year and RE said the SA wasn't necessary). I was thinking about BDing tonight just to give a chance for some more of those swimmers to get in there, LOL.Click to expand...

My doctor has us refrain from any activity for 2 days before - so if your IUI is on Sunday, then you would want to get some action tonight to 1) get the old stuff out and 2) get it inside, just in case!! Then no action again until after the IUI. 

For me, my IUI is Friday morning so we :sex: on Tuesday night and then nothing again until Friday. 

Good luck!! Sounds like some great follies growing!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

So has anyone taken dexamethasone .5 mg along with Femara?


----------



## MrsSnails

wanting2010 said:


> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> Everything went well this morning!! I actually prefer the IUI to the US!! So these are my odds, I have three potential targets the [email protected] and [email protected] that may have matured more overnight and 11 million sperm to hopefully hit the target!!
> 
> How are the follies growing for everyone else?
> 
> So glad your IUI went well! It sounds like you have an amazing chance this cycle!! C'mon :spermy:, you got 2-3 targets, surely you can hit one of them at least!!! :hugs:
> 
> My two big follies are now both 17mm, and I have a couple stragglers at 12mm. RE wants me to do one more night of Follistim 37.5 iu, go back for another scan tomorrow, and "most likely" trigger tomorrow night with an IUI on Sunday. I am sooo ready for this!
> 
> I have a question for you girls- how long should I have DH abstain before IUI? My RE hasn't given me any guidelines as far as that goes. As far as we know his sperm count is normal (we haven't had a SA because I got pregnant earlier this year and RE said the SA wasn't necessary). I was thinking about BDing tonight just to give a chance for some more of those swimmers to get in there, LOL.Click to expand...

On the form that the lab had us fill out they would like 3-5 days of abstinance for a good sample. Filling out the form was pretty cool, it had a space on there that also asked if we wanted it washed so that there were more males or more females! 

I would wait for the iui. DH goes again tomorrow and I will give you the count for the two day in a row deal and let you decide. If his numbers drop drastically then i would hold off if there isnt that much difference then I would say go for it!


----------



## s08

Hi ladies! This is my first post ever and I have question for the IUI experts on here. I had my first IUI yesterday and am worried (freaking out really) about the timing. For some background, I am taking Femara 2.5 days 3-7, but am not doing a trigger or anything else. I ovulate every month on my own. Since the RE has monitored past medicated cycles, she said they didn&#8217;t need to do an ultrasound before the IUI.

So, I got the positive OPK Tuesday, the 6th at 10:00 am (after a negative at 1 am). Per dr.&#8217;s orders, I scheduled my IUI for yesterday the 7th at 11 am. But I think I ovulated pretty soon after the positive OPK. By that night, I had less fertile CM, and my temp had spiked yesterday morning. The IUI nurse said my timing was fine because the egg can live for 12 to 24 hours after ovulation. And she said there were still signs of ovulation (whatever that means). But was it too late? I&#8217;m freaking out because we really didn&#8217;t BD leading up to the IUI (my husband was conserving, even though his count is great). Thoughts? Reassurances? Thanks!


----------



## wanting2010

Sweetness_87 said:


> So has anyone taken dexamethasone .5 mg along with Femara?

I haven't, hon. I wish I could be more helpful! :hugs:



s08 said:


> Hi ladies! This is my first post ever and I have question for the IUI experts on here. I had my first IUI yesterday and am worried (freaking out really) about the timing. For some background, I am taking Femara 2.5 days 3-7, but am not doing a trigger or anything else. I ovulate every month on my own. Since the RE has monitored past medicated cycles, she said they didnt need to do an ultrasound before the IUI.
> 
> So, I got the positive OPK Tuesday, the 6th at 10:00 am (after a negative at 1 am). Per dr.s orders, I scheduled my IUI for yesterday the 7th at 11 am. But I think I ovulated pretty soon after the positive OPK. By that night, I had less fertile CM, and my temp had spiked yesterday morning. The IUI nurse said my timing was fine because the egg can live for 12 to 24 hours after ovulation. And she said there were still signs of ovulation (whatever that means). But was it too late? Im freaking out because we really didnt BD leading up to the IUI (my husband was conserving, even though his count is great). Thoughts? Reassurances? Thanks!

I'm definitely not an IUI expert by any means, but I think it sounds like the timing should be okay. How long do you typically get a positive OPK? :hugs:

hockey24 & MrsSnails-Thanks for answering my question, girls! I'm really conflicted about what to do, LOL. We BDed Tuesday night. If I knew for sure that my IUI would be Sunday I would definitely go for it tonight, but I'm worried that it will be Saturday and then it wouldn't be enough time in between. I don't know how my RE likes to time his IUIs after trigger. :shrug:


----------



## hockey24

I know there are several IUI's happening today - so good luck ladies!!! 

Let the fertilizing begin!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hockey24

IUI this morning. 

178 million sperm post wash at 62% motility. 4 targets in the 20 - 22mm range. 

Seriously guys - how can you miss???? Please make my Christmas the best ever!!


----------



## MrsSnails

hockey24 said:


> IUI this morning.
> 
> 178 million sperm post wash at 62% motility. 4 targets in the 20 - 22mm range.
> 
> Seriously guys - how can you miss???? Please make my Christmas the best ever!!

Hockey24, I wish you the best!! I know, how could you miss those big targets!


----------



## MrsSnails

2nd IUI done today! Now to the dreaded 2ww!!! Ill be stalking yall!!


----------



## Angel baby

Hockey those are awesome numbers! Surely at least 1 can get fertilized! Fx for u!


----------



## hockey24

Mrssnails - good luck back to you!! We are both in the dreaded TWW. Hopefully goes fast with the holidays sneaking up on us fast! :xmas8:

Waiting2010 - so IUI Saturday or Sunday for you? Come join the TWW craziness! :xmas17:

Angel baby - what is your status? Are you still waiting on AF? 

How is everyone else doing? Sweetness, Pinklolly, Dobby? :xmas3:


----------



## Angel baby

Yes, I'm still waiting on AF. I took a HPT this morning and I'm pretty sure it laughed at me and said "your not pregnant you stupid bitch"! Lol!


----------



## hockey24

Angel baby said:


> Yes, I'm still waiting on AF. I took a HPT this morning and I'm pretty sure it laughed at me and said "your not pregnant you stupid bitch"! Lol!

Oh that made me laugh! Only because I have totally been there!! :dohh:


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hi Everyone :wave:

So we had out first IUI today and are now officially in our first 2 week wait! :happydance:

It went well - she told me them post wash donor sperm count and it was 12 million and she said 75% of them were moving. I'm guessing that's OK as they told us that all donors have fertility checks, although as we have no sperm it's not something I'm really familiar with!

So it's just fingers crossed for us now! :thumbup: I start the progesterone pesseries tonight which I am dreading :blush: Be glad to get the first one out of the way! 

Hope everyone else is ok? x


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hockey-Well this is my post from other threads and didn't want to redo the entire post lol so here where I am. I'm currently on CD 3

Well I got a call from the nurse. I am still going to do the Femara 2.5 mg CD 3-7, and to see if my eggs are growing on CD 13 then hopefully there will be 3 again(or more) and I will get the HCG shot. Soooooo with that being said they are adding me on a steriod named Dexamethasone and I will be takign 1/2 a tab starting tomorrow for this entire cycle. Im not too familiar with this type of med. Anyone have any idea?? I will have to research a little on my own. But as of now my IUI is sched. for Dec 20th IF everything looks good.


----------



## hockey24

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hockey-Well this is my post from other threads and didn't want to redo the entire post lol so here where I am. I'm currently on CD 3
> 
> Well I got a call from the nurse. I am still going to do the Femara 2.5 mg CD 3-7, and to see if my eggs are growing on CD 13 then hopefully there will be 3 again(or more) and I will get the HCG shot. Soooooo with that being said they are adding me on a steriod named Dexamethasone and I will be takign 1/2 a tab starting tomorrow for this entire cycle. Im not too familiar with this type of med. Anyone have any idea?? I will have to research a little on my own. But as of now my IUI is sched. for Dec 20th IF everything looks good.

I did see your post about the steriod on the November thread. Have not heard that before so I'll be very curious to see how your scans go. This might just be the ticket!


----------



## MrsSnails

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hockey-Well this is my post from other threads and didn't want to redo the entire post lol so here where I am. I'm currently on CD 3
> 
> Well I got a call from the nurse. I am still going to do the Femara 2.5 mg CD 3-7, and to see if my eggs are growing on CD 13 then hopefully there will be 3 again(or more) and I will get the HCG shot. Soooooo with that being said they are adding me on a steriod named Dexamethasone and I will be takign 1/2 a tab starting tomorrow for this entire cycle. Im not too familiar with this type of med. Anyone have any idea?? I will have to research a little on my own. But as of now my IUI is sched. for Dec 20th IF everything looks good.

I am sorry to say I am not sure what the steriod does. Im sure that it has probably worked in the past with others. Have you researched it onthe web?


----------



## Sweetness_87

MrsSnails said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Hockey-Well this is my post from other threads and didn't want to redo the entire post lol so here where I am. I'm currently on CD 3
> 
> Well I got a call from the nurse. I am still going to do the Femara 2.5 mg CD 3-7, and to see if my eggs are growing on CD 13 then hopefully there will be 3 again(or more) and I will get the HCG shot. Soooooo with that being said they are adding me on a steriod named Dexamethasone and I will be takign 1/2 a tab starting tomorrow for this entire cycle. Im not too familiar with this type of med. Anyone have any idea?? I will have to research a little on my own. But as of now my IUI is sched. for Dec 20th IF everything looks good.
> 
> I am sorry to say I am not sure what the steriod does. Im sure that it has probably worked in the past with others. Have you researched it onthe web?Click to expand...


Yea I did. It will help with hormones, thinning the lining of the uterus etc


----------



## wanting2010

hockey24 said:


> IUI this morning.
> 
> 178 million sperm post wash at 62% motility. 4 targets in the 20 - 22mm range.
> 
> Seriously guys - how can you miss???? Please make my Christmas the best ever!!

Great numbers! C'mon, :spermy:!! So many targets- you have to hit at least one of them!!!!!! 



MrsSnails said:


> 2nd IUI done today! Now to the dreaded 2ww!!! Ill be stalking yall!!

Woohoo!! Good luck!! My fingers are crossed for you! :hugs:



Angel baby said:


> Yes, I'm still waiting on AF. I took a HPT this morning and I'm pretty sure it laughed at me and said "your not pregnant you stupid bitch"! Lol!

LOL too funny! I hope AF shows for you soon. 



Pink Lolly said:


> Hi Everyone :wave:
> 
> So we had out first IUI today and are now officially in our first 2 week wait! :happydance:
> 
> It went well - she told me them post wash donor sperm count and it was 12 million and she said 75% of them were moving. I'm guessing that's OK as they told us that all donors have fertility checks, although as we have no sperm it's not something I'm really familiar with!
> 
> So it's just fingers crossed for us now! :thumbup: I start the progesterone pesseries tonight which I am dreading :blush: Be glad to get the first one out of the way!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? x

Fingers crossed for you hon!! :hugs:



Sweetness_87 said:


> Hockey-Well this is my post from other threads and didn't want to redo the entire post lol so here where I am. I'm currently on CD 3
> 
> Well I got a call from the nurse. I am still going to do the Femara 2.5 mg CD 3-7, and to see if my eggs are growing on CD 13 then hopefully there will be 3 again(or more) and I will get the HCG shot. Soooooo with that being said they are adding me on a steriod named Dexamethasone and I will be takign 1/2 a tab starting tomorrow for this entire cycle. Im not too familiar with this type of med. Anyone have any idea?? I will have to research a little on my own. But as of now my IUI is sched. for Dec 20th IF everything looks good.

I know I've read about other ladies on here being on dexamethasone, but I really don't know much about it. Hopefully it will do the trick for you! :hugs:

As for me- I had a scan this morning and my follies are ready to go: 1x20mm and 1x18mm! The couple 12's I had yesterday are gone now so my RE was really pleased about that because he was adamant about 1-2 follies, haha. Anyway...I triggered this morning and my IUI is tomorrow at 10! He does his IUIs 24 hours post trigger. I'm really nervous :xmas1: but so excited! And this is going to be the most normal cycle of my LIFE! Trigger CD 13, IUI CD 14... on my previous ovulatory cycles I didn't ovulate until CD 20-23. My DH is not thrilled about having to collect his sample at the office, LOL, but we live too far away to do it at home and bring it. He'll get over it!! :xmas17::xmas13:


----------



## Pink Lolly

Good luck for tomorrow wanting! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Angel baby

Well AF showed in fury like a damn waterfall! Unbelievable how bad it is! Baselines tomorrow! There's the plus to it.


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry about the witch Angel. 

Good luck to those about to have their iuis. 

Happy TWW to those who have had their iuis. 

As for me, still waiting anxiously for my scan Tuesday. Hope everyone is well~


----------



## MrsSnails

So I know this is a silly question. Do I start counting from the first IUI on thursday or the second IUI today? For the count of DPO? Im not sure the day to count from!


----------



## wanting2010

MrsSnails said:


> So I know this is a silly question. Do I start counting from the first IUI on thursday or the second IUI today? For the count of DPO? Im not sure the day to count from!

Good question! I have no idea. :shrug: Hopefully one of the other ladies will know! :thumbup:


----------



## Angel baby

Did your ultrasound show a collapse in follicles?


----------



## hockey24

Angel - glad to hear AF finally showed!!! I guess she can't taunt you any longer!

Waiting - good luck tomorrow! Good thing you didn't BD since your going in tomorrow. Fx'd!!

MrsSnails - I have no idea what day you use but curious. Since you have 2 IUI's - when does ovulation occur? When did your office tell you to test?


----------



## MrsSnails

Hopefully answering all the above Q's

I am set up for my 1st Beta on the 23rd, they dont do any more ultrasounds. I also took the trigger on wednesday. I would have to error on the side of caution and say that I will count past the 2nd IUI. I did an OPK on thursday and got a flagrant positive. Ive never had it turn so fast!!! So, Any ideas??


----------



## Angel baby

Opk do not work after you take the trigger. It's picking up the hcg. You take a pregnancy test right now it will be a blazing BFP! They are pretty though!

Afm- I'm at the docs gettingmy baseline junk and I'm a little bitter so I figured I wasn't going to shave my legs for them! Lol!


----------



## MrsSnails

Angel baby said:


> Opk do not work after you take the trigger. It's picking up the hcg. You take a pregnancy test right now it will be a blazing BFP! They are pretty though!
> 
> Afm- I'm at the docs gettingmy baseline junk and I'm a little bitter so I figured I wasn't going to shave my legs for them! Lol!

Angel Baby, that is so funny!! After the second U/S i didnt really care about shaving my legs!! But, fortunately I had them shaved for the IUI's !! It is pretty funny tho!


----------



## wanting2010

My IUI this morning went great. DH's sperm count was awesome- 186 million post wash! I was thrilled and he's real proud of himself now haha. ;)


----------



## MrsSnails

wanting2010 said:


> My IUI this morning went great. DH's sperm count was awesome- 186 million post wash! I was thrilled and he's real proud of himself now haha. ;)


Wanting, that is a fabulous number. Now our 2WW starts!! We need to think of good ways to relax and not stress to let our bodies have a good chance!


----------



## Angel baby

Wanting- those are great numbers! 

I went to the pharmacy and they gave me the wrong pills! They gave me a anti-depressant to take for 5 days! I know I look depressed but damn! Lol! Needless to say the pharmacist heard me out and I now have my clomid.


----------



## wanting2010

Angel baby said:


> Afm- I'm at the docs gettingmy baseline junk and I'm a little bitter so I figured I wasn't going to shave my legs for them! Lol!

LOL, too funny! I didn't shave my legs last night for my IUI today, hahaha. :xmas13:



MrsSnails said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> My IUI this morning went great. DH's sperm count was awesome- 186 million post wash! I was thrilled and he's real proud of himself now haha. ;)
> 
> 
> Wanting, that is a fabulous number. Now our 2WW starts!! We need to think of good ways to relax and not stress to let our bodies have a good chance!Click to expand...

Shew, I really need to relax and not stress! My current stress is whether the trigger shot is gonna work. :dohh: I have no reason to believe it wouldn't, but I swear I'm so crazy and I worry about EVERYTHING! 



Angel baby said:


> Wanting- those are great numbers!
> 
> I went to the pharmacy and they gave me the wrong pills! They gave me a anti-depressant to take for 5 days! I know I look depressed but damn! Lol! Needless to say the pharmacist heard me out and I now have my clomid.

Oh Lord! That's crazy. I had to argue with my pharmacy once because they didn't give me enough Provera. At that time I was taking Femara, so they were insisting that I was getting the medicines confused since they sound similar. Grrr.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Angel- oh my that made me laugh!! That is too funny!

Also good luck to everyone in the TWW or about to get their IUIs!!


----------



## wanting2010

How's everybody doing??:xmas7:


----------



## Sponge12

Hi Ladies,
How you all doing?

I have not been able to go online as my laptop is gone on the blink. I was very upset last month with my chemical pregnancy but decided I was going to keep going on to my 3rd iui. I took injections this month as appose to clomid, on days 4, 6, & 8. I had my day 10 scan on Friday and I had 4 follicles, 16,15,15,13. 

My consultant was very worried as she was not at all happy with 4 follicles, she advised to take just one vial on the injections that night and hopefully it would bring one to two up and the other two follicles may stay smaller. I had another scan the following morning and I had 5 follicles, 17,16,16,16 & 14. 

She cancelled the cycle as she said it would be far too risky. I was upset as well I have been trying for 2 years and if I did not get pregnant with two wouldnt five give me a better chance?? Also, DH has a low sperm issue so this might give us more of a chance.

She said the fact that I can get pregnant buts me at a higher risk. She made me sign a form to say that I was not to have intercourse or take the trigger. I was also told that my Jan iui would not be going ahead as the clinic would not be open for my day 10 scan and they could not give me meds as they would need to monitor me closely. So that is it, Feb......

So.......I decided not to take the trigger as Im aware that it will release all the eggs at once. But we have decided to bed. I may not even ovulate as I did not take the trigger however I may ovulate one or two of them. So I am going to take the chance, I mean its not as if the five of them would take off. I have been on this road so long I am willing to take the chance. What you all think???

Baby dust to all x


----------



## Angel baby

Sponge- I'm sorry you are having a difficult time. I would probably do what you are planning to do.


----------



## hockey24

Sponge - I would do the exact same thing. That is extremely frustrating! And to throw in that you can't do January because you can't come in for a Day 10 scan? Seriously? What's wrong with coming in Day 9 or Day 11? I would be livid!! 

I have just completed my 3rd medicated IUI and every time, I have had 4 very well developed follicles and not once has my doctor said that's too many. Now I've never had a BFP so not sure if he's less concerned as a result. 

I'm so sorry your going through this! The whole process is hard enough as it is and the only thing that gets me through this is the feeling that I am doing something to keep the process going. To have a doctor de-rail me for something that can be worked with, would make me crazy! 

Good luck and I hope one of those follies take and you get your BFP!! (however if you do, can you go back to that doctor since you signed the form?)


----------



## MrsSnails

Sponge - I would be frustrated as well, Is going to another doctor a possibility? 

Wanting - I have felt miserable all weekend long, I have been bloated, crampy and have felt like throwin up. My BB's hurt and I had to wear the loosest bra I have. Im going :wacko: It took me about 45 minutes to get out of bed this morning and it takes me about twice as long to do my normal things. All my clothes are so tight.

Anyone else having the same things?


----------



## wanting2010

Sponge12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> How you all doing?
> 
> I have not been able to go online as my laptop is gone on the blink. I was very upset last month with my chemical pregnancy but decided I was going to keep going on to my 3rd iui. I took injections this month as appose to clomid, on days 4, 6, & 8. I had my day 10 scan on Friday and I had 4 follicles, 16,15,15,13.
> 
> My consultant was very worried as she was not at all happy with 4 follicles, she advised to take just one vial on the injections that night and hopefully it would bring one to two up and the other two follicles may stay smaller. I had another scan the following morning and I had 5 follicles, 17,16,16,16 & 14.
> 
> She cancelled the cycle as she said it would be far too risky. I was upset as well I have been trying for 2 years and if I did not get pregnant with two wouldnt five give me a better chance?? Also, DH has a low sperm issue so this might give us more of a chance.
> 
> She said the fact that I can get pregnant buts me at a higher risk. She made me sign a form to say that I was not to have intercourse or take the trigger. I was also told that my Jan iui would not be going ahead as the clinic would not be open for my day 10 scan and they could not give me meds as they would need to monitor me closely. So that is it, Feb......
> 
> So.......I decided not to take the trigger as Im aware that it will release all the eggs at once. But we have decided to bed. I may not even ovulate as I did not take the trigger however I may ovulate one or two of them. So I am going to take the chance, I mean its not as if the five of them would take off. I have been on this road so long I am willing to take the chance. What you all think???
> 
> Baby dust to all x

Oh, I am so sorry!! That is such a huge disappointment. I know I would be so upset if I were in your shoes. So much goes into these cycles that it makes it that much more horrible to have your cycle cancelled! My RE is also a stickler about not having too many follies. I had 4 good size ones that he thought had a good chance of maturing and if they all had, I would have been cancelled. As he always says that with injectables it's often a fine line between 1 egg and 6 eggs. I had already made up my mind that if all 4 follies matured, I was going to BD and not let this cycle go to waste, so I would do the same thing you're doing. All 5 follies likely won't ovulate without the trigger. It's a risk, but sometimes when you've been TTC for so long you're willing to take risks! :hugs:



MrsSnails said:


> Sponge - I would be frustrated as well, Is going to another doctor a possibility?
> 
> Wanting - I have felt miserable all weekend long, I have been bloated, crampy and have felt like throwin up. My BB's hurt and I had to wear the loosest bra I have. Im going :wacko: It took me about 45 minutes to get out of bed this morning and it takes me about twice as long to do my normal things. All my clothes are so tight.
> 
> Anyone else having the same things?

Oh no, that sounds terrible! :hugs: It almost sounds like you have a touch of OHSS. I hope you start feeling better soon!!!!


----------



## MrsSnails

Oh no! just another thing to worry about! Im hoping that it will pass. 
I know what you are saying about the risks. I feel that we are so desperate at times to do what it takes to get that :bfp: 

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## wanting2010

MrsSnails said:


> Oh no! just another thing to worry about! Im hoping that it will pass.
> I know what you are saying about the risks. I feel that we are so desperate at times to do what it takes to get that :bfp:
> 
> Hows everyone else doing?

:hugs: Hopefully you'll feel 100% soon!

Does anyone use Crinone 8% gel? My RE gave me a prescription for it after my IUI Saturday. I'm gonna start using it tonight. From what I've read online it can be pretty messy. :xmas21: Oh the things we go through for our BFPs- shooting ourselves up with needles every night, regular dates with the dildo cam, gooey crotch... LOL :haha:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sponge12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> How you all doing?
> 
> I have not been able to go online as my laptop is gone on the blink. I was very upset last month with my chemical pregnancy but decided I was going to keep going on to my 3rd iui. I took injections this month as appose to clomid, on days 4, 6, & 8. I had my day 10 scan on Friday and I had 4 follicles, 16,15,15,13.
> 
> My consultant was very worried as she was not at all happy with 4 follicles, she advised to take just one vial on the injections that night and hopefully it would bring one to two up and the other two follicles may stay smaller. I had another scan the following morning and I had 5 follicles, 17,16,16,16 & 14.
> 
> She cancelled the cycle as she said it would be far too risky. I was upset as well I have been trying for 2 years and if I did not get pregnant with two wouldnt five give me a better chance?? Also, DH has a low sperm issue so this might give us more of a chance.
> 
> She said the fact that I can get pregnant buts me at a higher risk. She made me sign a form to say that I was not to have intercourse or take the trigger. I was also told that my Jan iui would not be going ahead as the clinic would not be open for my day 10 scan and they could not give me meds as they would need to monitor me closely. So that is it, Feb......
> 
> So.......I decided not to take the trigger as Im aware that it will release all the eggs at once. But we have decided to bed. I may not even ovulate as I did not take the trigger however I may ovulate one or two of them. So I am going to take the chance, I mean its not as if the five of them would take off. I have been on this road so long I am willing to take the chance. What you all think???
> 
> Baby dust to all x


Sponge so sorry to hear that. I would definetly BD. I would also maybe look for a new RE if you are not too pleased with her. What injections do you take?


----------



## waiting2be

Wow looks like you ladies that had your IUI's done recently had great #'s!


Hockey- Just read ur post abour the # of follies and size and they look GREAT! Hope this is your month!

Sponge- Sorry they had to cancel but I feel I would have BD even if they told me not to


----------



## hockey24

wanting2010 said:


> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! just another thing to worry about! Im hoping that it will pass.
> I know what you are saying about the risks. I feel that we are so desperate at times to do what it takes to get that :bfp:
> 
> Hows everyone else doing?
> 
> :hugs: Hopefully you'll feel 100% soon!
> 
> Does anyone use Crinone 8% gel? My RE gave me a prescription for it after my IUI Saturday. I'm gonna start using it tonight. From what I've read online it can be pretty messy. :xmas21: Oh the things we go through for our BFPs- shooting ourselves up with needles every night, regular dates with the dildo cam, gooey crotch... LOL :haha:Click to expand...

I love it! Dildo cam is a new term I hadn't hear yet!! :xmas13:But totally agree - I remind my husband all the time of the crap that I go through on a monthly basis. Sadly, the first 2 days of my period are the only normal days that I am NOT doing something to my body! 

Right now I'm in the gooey crotch mode and its my least favorite!! It makes me bloat up like a pot bellied pig!! :xmas21:


----------



## MrsSnails

hockey24 said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! just another thing to worry about! Im hoping that it will pass.
> I know what you are saying about the risks. I feel that we are so desperate at times to do what it takes to get that :bfp:
> 
> Hows everyone else doing?
> 
> :hugs: Hopefully you'll feel 100% soon!
> 
> Does anyone use Crinone 8% gel? My RE gave me a prescription for it after my IUI Saturday. I'm gonna start using it tonight. From what I've read online it can be pretty messy. :xmas21: Oh the things we go through for our BFPs- shooting ourselves up with needles every night, regular dates with the dildo cam, gooey crotch... LOL :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I love it! Dildo cam is a new term I hadn't hear yet!! :xmas13:But totally agree - I remind my husband all the time of the crap that I go through on a monthly basis. Sadly, the first 2 days of my period are the only normal days that I am NOT doing something to my body!
> 
> Right now I'm in the gooey crotch mode and its my least favorite!! It makes me bloat up like a pot bellied pig!! :xmas21:Click to expand...

Hockey, are the progesterone supps going to make me bloat more? I am goin gto need to buy bigger clothes :growlmad:


----------



## hockey24

[/QUOTE]

Hockey, are the progesterone supps going to make me bloat more? I am goin gto need to buy bigger clothes :growlmad:[/QUOTE]

I am afraid they make me bloat more and unfortunately, I had to give in and buy a size larger in pants. I did find the best pair of stretchy jeans that grow with me during the month! 

I get really bloated the week or so after IUI. Very uncomfortable at times.


----------



## wanting2010

hockey24 said:


> I love it! Dildo cam is a new term I hadn't hear yet!! :xmas13:But totally agree - I remind my husband all the time of the crap that I go through on a monthly basis. Sadly, the first 2 days of my period are the only normal days that I am NOT doing something to my body!
> 
> Right now I'm in the gooey crotch mode and its my least favorite!! It makes me bloat up like a pot bellied pig!! :xmas21:

I've never used progesterone suppositories so I don't know how my body will react to it! I was feeling pretty bloated and gross before my trigger/IUI and I have felt pretty normal the last couple of days. Sounds like I have more bloat to look forward to!! :xmas21:


----------



## MrsSnails

So I guess I feel like the queen of silly questions but I have to ask y'alls opinion. I was wondering if you could use a OPK to see if the HCG has left your body? I did an OPK just because I needed to test something and it was negative! What do y'all think?


----------



## wanting2010

Was there a second line at all?


----------



## Sweetness_87

MrsSnails said:


> So I guess I feel like the queen of silly questions but I have to ask y'alls opinion. I was wondering if you could use a OPK to see if the HCG has left your body? I did an OPK just because I needed to test something and it was negative! What do y'all think?

Hmmmm well, I know that OPK can show a + if your preg, so i don't see why it wouldnt. Did you use FMU? Also how many DPIUI are you?


----------



## MrsSnails

wanting2010 said:


> Was there a second line at all?

no second line at all, i figured that was because the HCG might be out of my system!



Sweetness_87 said:


> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> So I guess I feel like the queen of silly questions but I have to ask y'alls opinion. I was wondering if you could use a OPK to see if the HCG has left your body? I did an OPK just because I needed to test something and it was negative! What do y'all think?
> 
> Hmmmm well, I know that OPK can show a + if your preg, so i don't see why it wouldnt. Did you use FMU? Also how many DPIUI are you?Click to expand...

I POAS after work and not FMU, I am only 4DPIUI. I know I am not far enough along in the 2WW to really get anything, I was just hoping that the HCG would be gone so the symptoms would go away! the symptoms are driving me :wacko:


----------



## MrsSnails

Also ladies I guess I need a hobby to distract myself from the 2ww!!


----------



## wanting2010

If there was no second line it sounds like the HCG is out of your system! :thumbup: 

I need something to distract myself, too. Ugh. The only good thing about NOT ovulating is not having to go through the torture of a 2ww, haha. I am only 2 dpiui and already about to go crazy. :xmas22:


----------



## hockey24

Girls - did you come up with any fantastic distraction ideas??? I'm 4DPIUI and it feels like I should be in my 2nd week! 

I don't normally symptom spot this early but I'm already driving myself crazy!! I need to stop the insanity!! :xmas22:


----------



## wanting2010

Hockey24, if you come up with something let me know!! I had hoped that with Christmas coming up it would help the time pass more quickly, but apparently NOT. It seems like ages ago since my IUI when in reality it has only been 3 days!


----------



## Teta81

Hi! I am on the same schedule too! Losing my mind of course during the 2ww, and it's only 3 dpo! Iui was dec 10. This is my 4th iui with menopur and ovidrel, moving to ivf if this doesn't work. It took 3 times to get pregnant with my daughter who is now 2, and 4 tries with my last pregnancy that ended in mc in july :cry::cry: So now just waiting, trying to stay optimistic and chat with some people going thru the same thing. Good luck everyone!


----------



## wanting2010

Welcome to the thread Teta81! :xmas3: I also had my IUI Saturday. Hopefully this IUI will do the trick for you! I am so sorry for your loss. :cry: I had an early m/c in March this year and it was the hardest thing I've ever gone through! I wouldn't wish it on anybody. Hopefully we can all help each other get through the rest of this 2ww! :xmas5:


----------



## Teta81

Also, this cycle I only had one 18mm follie and they still had me trigger, with iui 24 hours later bc 36 hrs (which my re normally does) was on a sunday:growlmad: so the odds are against me, but still hoping. Only takes one!


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello Ladies, I would like to start off by saying good luck to all in their TWW, fingers crossed for a perfect Christmas Present.....as for me this is my 2nd cycle and I go in tomorrow for my IUI, I have 2 nice follies, (1 on each side) I triggered last night so I am hoping for the best..Again good luck with *LOTS* of :dust:


----------



## MrsSnails

I guess I am going insane due to this being the first 2WW that I finally have a chance at! I could start a new thread with trivia Q's, or with what other ladies do during their 2WW. I am so happy that I have yall to go through this with!! :hugs:

I have also been on amazon adding lots of items for the holidays. I also have been creating profiles on there for friends birthdays that I want to remebers to get gifts for in 2012! 

I might learn a new recipe, or pick up my knitting again, I have a half knitted scarf :haha:

I am actually starting to feel a lot better too now that the trigger is starting to go away!! The cramps are manageable and the bloating is starting to go away. So, I am taking the supps at night so that I dont worry about the crothch problem. The only thing that is starting to be a little different is that i am starting to feel dry down there!! Almost kinda itchy!! :dohh:


----------



## MrsSnails

Teta81 said:


> Hi! I am on the same schedule too! Losing my mind of course during the 2ww, and it's only 3 dpo! Iui was dec 10. This is my 4th iui with menopur and ovidrel, moving to ivf if this doesn't work. It took 3 times to get pregnant with my daughter who is now 2, and 4 tries with my last pregnancy that ended in mc in july :cry::cry: So now just waiting, trying to stay optimistic and chat with some people going thru the same thing. Good luck everyone!

Welcom Teta! we are trying to come up with ideas to distract ourselves from the dreaded 2WW any ideas would great!



firsttimer30 said:


> Hello Ladies, I would like to start off by saying good luck to all in their TWW, fingers crossed for a perfect Christmas Present.....as for me this is my 2nd cycle and I go in tomorrow for my IUI, I have 2 nice follies, (1 on each side) I triggered last night so I am hoping for the best..Again good luck with *LOTS* of :dust:

Keep us updated on how things are going with you fisttimer!! we are all in the same boat!


----------



## firsttimer30

MrsSnails said:


> Teta81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I am on the same schedule too! Losing my mind of course during the 2ww, and it's only 3 dpo! Iui was dec 10. This is my 4th iui with menopur and ovidrel, moving to ivf if this doesn't work. It took 3 times to get pregnant with my daughter who is now 2, and 4 tries with my last pregnancy that ended in mc in july :cry::cry: So now just waiting, trying to stay optimistic and chat with some people going thru the same thing. Good luck everyone!
> 
> Welcom Teta! we are trying to come up with ideas to distract ourselves from the dreaded 2WW any ideas would great!
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer30 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, I would like to start off by saying good luck to all in their TWW, fingers crossed for a perfect Christmas Present.....as for me this is my 2nd cycle and I go in tomorrow for my IUI, I have 2 nice follies, (1 on each side) I triggered last night so I am hoping for the best..Again good luck with *LOTS* of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Keep us updated on how things are going with you fisttimer!! we are all in the same boat!Click to expand...

Will do...Look forward to chatting with you ladies...:happydance:


----------



## Teta81

I was hoping all of the Christmas excitement would have speeded things along but it's not, time is moving soooo slow! I always tell my husband all of the bloodwork and ultrasounds and shots and progesterone supps are annoying, but nothing compares to the torture of the 2ww! It's the worst part of it all. So hard mentally, way worse than the physical parts of it all. Of course so worth it if there's a bfp at the end!


----------



## wanting2010

Good luck with your IUI tomorrow firsttimer30! I hope it goes great for you! 

As for me...I have to work the next 3 days, so hopefully that will help take my mind off this 2ww! It's hard not to think about it while I'm at home with all kinds of free time, haha. I work 12 hour shifts, so I basically work, come home and eat supper, spend an hour or so with DH, and then go to bed!


----------



## MrsSnails

any one else getting a really dry throat? i am in constant need of a hard candy?


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: to the new additions to the thread!

Just a quick update from me. My scan today was rushed, and all the Dr. said was "lots of little ones on each side". I think I may have seen 3 or 4 on each, but he did the u/s so quickly, I couldn't be sure. I'll go in Friday for another one. Hopefully the Dr. says a bit more this time. 

I feel the pain of those of you in your TWW. My TWW last cycle seemed more like 2 years! As for distraction ideas, if you think of any, let me know! I'll be needing them in another week or so!


----------



## MrsSnails

Lucie73821 said:


> :wave: to the new additions to the thread!
> 
> Just a quick update from me. My scan today was rushed, and all the Dr. said was "lots of little ones on each side". I think I may have seen 3 or 4 on each, but he did the u/s so quickly, I couldn't be sure. I'll go in Friday for another one. Hopefully the Dr. says a bit more this time.
> 
> I feel the pain of those of you in your TWW. My TWW last cycle seemed more like 2 years! As for distraction ideas, if you think of any, let me know! I'll be needing them in another week or so!

I hate that feeling of being rushed, I always need to know the stats before I leave the u/s. I hope that next time you will be able to get some #'s next time


----------



## MrsSnails

So, here is something that we can talk about! I had some rather odd dreams last night. Vivid dreams are pretty regular for me so I am sure that it is not an early sign. Last night I had a dream that I was walking through the mall, a new mall with my two teenage children. I could see genetic similarities in them with me and my DH. The dream was very comforting in that it gave me hope that I will be able to do that in 13-17 years! I was lost and they told me how to get were I needed to go. Pretty much like I had never been to the Mall at all. I also think that they were telling me to relax and do something for myself as I was looking for the hair salon. :haha: It just was so comforting to feel like a mom for awhile even if was only in my dreams last night!


I wonder if y'all are having weird dreams these days, if so what are they? I hope this will be a good way to keep our minds occupied on something other than what day we are on!


----------



## wanting2010

Aw, that sounds like a lovely dream! I love when I have nice dreams like that, although it isn't often because I very rarely remember my dreams. My DH had a dream a few months ago and said that in it, he saw that we had 2 children close in age and had 3 dogs (we have 2 now, but always say that once we move and get a bigger house we'll get a big black lab or something, which is what he saw in his dream). He says he firmly believes that his dream will become a reality and that it brings him peace that we will have kids. :xmas12:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie73821 said:


> :wave: to the new additions to the thread!
> 
> Just a quick update from me. My scan today was rushed, and all the Dr. said was "lots of little ones on each side". I think I may have seen 3 or 4 on each, but he did the u/s so quickly, I couldn't be sure. I'll go in Friday for another one. Hopefully the Dr. says a bit more this time.
> 
> I feel the pain of those of you in your TWW. My TWW last cycle seemed more like 2 years! As for distraction ideas, if you think of any, let me know! I'll be needing them in another week or so!

OOOO that would irk me a little bit... I always ask like 15 questions lol, and if they rush them I ask a little more :)


----------



## wanting2010

Lucie73821 said:


> :wave: to the new additions to the thread!
> 
> Just a quick update from me. My scan today was rushed, and all the Dr. said was "lots of little ones on each side". I think I may have seen 3 or 4 on each, but he did the u/s so quickly, I couldn't be sure. I'll go in Friday for another one. Hopefully the Dr. says a bit more this time.
> 
> I feel the pain of those of you in your TWW. My TWW last cycle seemed more like 2 years! As for distraction ideas, if you think of any, let me know! I'll be needing them in another week or so!

Oh, I hate that your doctor was in a rush and didn't take more time to explain things for you! You'd think that after all the money we pay for this stuff the doctor could take a bit more time to explain things thoroughly or let you ask questions! I hope your next u/s will be a little less rushed! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey question ladies..... Sooooooo my 2nd IUI will be this coming Tuesday if I have good eggs etc. Last time we BD Sun and had IUI Tues morning and his sperm count was 30 million. You think we should wait a little longer to BD before the IUI to maybe increase the sperm counts?


----------



## MrsSnails

wanting2010 said:


> Aw, that sounds like a lovely dream! I love when I have nice dreams like that, although it isn't often because I very rarely remember my dreams. My DH had a dream a few months ago and said that in it, he saw that we had 2 children close in age and had 3 dogs (we have 2 now, but always say that once we move and get a bigger house we'll get a big black lab or something, which is what he saw in his dream). He says he firmly believes that his dream will become a reality and that it brings him peace that we will have kids. :xmas12:

We have two fur babies too, we do love our dogs very much but are a little to big to hold like a baby!! I dont know if we would actually do it but we are talking about having as many dogs ans we have humans in the house!! I hope I am not one of those people that cant stand their dogs after they have kids!!


----------



## MrsSnails

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey question ladies..... Sooooooo my 2nd IUI will be this coming Tuesday if I have good eggs etc. Last time we BD Sun and had IUI Tues morning and his sperm count was 30 million. You think we should wait a little longer to BD before the IUI to maybe increase the sperm counts?

The lab form that we had to fill out liked between 2-5 days of abstaining before they get DH :spermy: I think it is because they want the numbers to be good! but then again we also did back to back IUI so I think you will be ok! what is his count originally?


----------



## wanting2010

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey question ladies..... Sooooooo my 2nd IUI will be this coming Tuesday if I have good eggs etc. Last time we BD Sun and had IUI Tues morning and his sperm count was 30 million. You think we should wait a little longer to BD before the IUI to maybe increase the sperm counts?

It might help to wait a day or two more in between. The paper I had to fill out when DH gave his sample said 2-5 days. 



MrsSnails said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Aw, that sounds like a lovely dream! I love when I have nice dreams like that, although it isn't often because I very rarely remember my dreams. My DH had a dream a few months ago and said that in it, he saw that we had 2 children close in age and had 3 dogs (we have 2 now, but always say that once we move and get a bigger house we'll get a big black lab or something, which is what he saw in his dream). He says he firmly believes that his dream will become a reality and that it brings him peace that we will have kids. :xmas12:
> 
> We have two fur babies too, we do love our dogs very much but are a little to big to hold like a baby!! I dont know if we would actually do it but we are talking about having as many dogs ans we have humans in the house!! I hope I am not one of those people that cant stand their dogs after they have kids!!Click to expand...

My furbabies are wonderful!! We've had the oldest one since a couple of months after we got married. He's our big baby! He weighs 70 pounds but apparently thinks he's a lot smaller than he really is and climbs into our laps all the times. Plus I think he thinks he's more human than dog, LOL. Then we got our beagle a couple of years ago. I would LOVE to get another puppy although housebreaking is NOT my favorite thing to do, haha, but luckily my two caught on pretty fast! Plus they are so gentle that I don't think they'll be a problem once we do have a baby like I've seen other people have to deal with.


----------



## Angel baby

We were told to BD the night of trigger and skip the next day and IUI day after, 36hours from trigger. His count was 217mil but only 88mil went in.


----------



## MrsSnails

So as I was watching Glee tonight, one of my guilty pleasures, I am going to start posting what I have to be merry about during the christmas season! I am going to try and focus on what I do have rather than what I dont. So the first thing that I am merry about is BnB and all the lovely ladies that I have met that are going on the same journey as I!!! Without y'all I would be going crazy all by myself. 

Thanks y'all!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

When he had his sperm count done it was 30 million and the 1st iui was 30 million but we BD just a day or two before both procedures. Soooooo im thinking if we dont BD his sperm count will be higher!!! Well thats my guess :)


----------



## MrsSnails

Sweetness_87 said:


> When he had his sperm count done it was 30 million and the 1st iui was 30 million but we BD just a day or two before both procedures. Soooooo im thinking if we dont BD his sperm count will be higher!!! Well thats my guess :)

I would say wait the two days just to be safe, My Dr told me that after the IUI's we could BD all we wanted. Are you taking a trigger shot?


----------



## wanting2010

MrsSnails said:


> So as I was watching Glee tonight, one of my guilty pleasures, I am going to start posting what I have to be merry about during the christmas season! I am going to try and focus on what I do have rather than what I dont. So the first thing that I am merry about is BnB and all the lovely ladies that I have met that are going on the same journey as I!!! Without y'all I would be going crazy all by myself.
> 
> Thanks y'all!!:hugs::hugs:

I love Glee! :xmas12: Some girlfriends and I went to see NKOTB and BSB in concert over the summer and Matthew Morrison (Mr. Schue) was opening for them. I still can't decide if I think he's cute or not, LOL. :haha:



Sweetness_87 said:


> When he had his sperm count done it was 30 million and the 1st iui was 30 million but we BD just a day or two before both procedures. Soooooo im thinking if we dont BD his sperm count will be higher!!! Well thats my guess :)

I'd probably have DH abstain for 2-3 days beforehand. It might give you an improvement in the numbers, but it sounds like he has good numbers anyway! :thumbup:


----------



## whiskey

Hi ladies,

I hope you dont mind me popping in. I was on the November thread but my first IUI didnt work out and I could really do with some advice..

We moved straight on to IUI No. 2 this month  same protocol as last month 75miu of Gonal per day. Last month, I had three-four good follicles. I went for a scan today (after five days of injections) and I have one follicle which is 25mm (doc says that this is left over from last month and will just be reabsorbed by the time ovulation comes around) and only one follicle on my right ovary at 14mm. Im really upset :cry: cant believe that my body could react differently with the exact same protocol!! Going back on Friday but my docs office is closed over the weekend so he is saying that if the 14mm follicle gets much bigger then there wont be any point in doing the IUI on Monday.

So now Im thinking  is it best to give your body a break from the injections and not do back to back IUIs? Has anyone had any experience of this? Would really appreciate any thoughts


----------



## Sweetness_87

MrsSnails said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> When he had his sperm count done it was 30 million and the 1st iui was 30 million but we BD just a day or two before both procedures. Soooooo im thinking if we dont BD his sperm count will be higher!!! Well thats my guess :)
> 
> I would say wait the two days just to be safe, My Dr told me that after the IUI's we could BD all we wanted. Are you taking a trigger shot?Click to expand...

Quick little history on me :) ..... Ttc #1 for over one year. Me 24 DH 23 unexplained infertility. I had my first iui last cycle with Femara CD 3-7 and had 3 eggs so I got the HCG trigger shot came back the next day for the iui with 30 million sperm. I had high hopes with all the good numbers and BFN. So.... Everything is the same except they added me on a steroid very low dose everyday for 30 days. Hopefully that will do the trick. Monday is my ultrasound to see how many eggs I have


----------



## hockey24

whiskey said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope you dont mind me popping in. I was on the November thread but my first IUI didnt work out and I could really do with some advice..
> 
> We moved straight on to IUI No. 2 this month  same protocol as last month 75miu of Gonal per day. Last month, I had three-four good follicles. I went for a scan today (after five days of injections) and I have one follicle which is 25mm (doc says that this is left over from last month and will just be reabsorbed by the time ovulation comes around) and only one follicle on my right ovary at 14mm. Im really upset :cry: cant believe that my body could react differently with the exact same protocol!! Going back on Friday but my docs office is closed over the weekend so he is saying that if the 14mm follicle gets much bigger then there wont be any point in doing the IUI on Monday.
> 
> So now Im thinking  is it best to give your body a break from the injections and not do back to back IUIs? Has anyone had any experience of this? Would really appreciate any thoughts

Oh Whiskey, I'm so sorry to hear this! :hugs: I can imagine your frustration. I have not had this issue and am on my 3rd round of medicated IUI's (in a row) but the body is a hard thing to predict and changes every month. 

I'm a little more frustrated for you that your doctor isn't open on weekends. That makes things tough no matter what your results. Timing is so crucial. 

What did your doctor say about your results? Did he think you should take a break between treatments? Do you know what your antral count was on Day 3? I hope you get some answers from your doc on Friday. :xmas23:


----------



## Teta81

Hi whiskey, I wanted to let you know that I have had a similar thing happen to me twice. As long as the left over cyst isn't producing estrogen, which it wasn't, they let me strt my next cycle as planned. I have done many iui in a row, 3 for my first pregnancy, 4 for my second (mc) and this is my forth in a row this time. So I don't think there is any benefit in skipping a cycle. Hopefully by the time you go back your follie will be a good size and not have o yet and you will be able to trigger. Fx! :hugs:


----------



## MrsSnails

How are all the lovely ladies on the thread?

Today I am merry about it being free of the bloat that was so terrible over the last weekend. Also I am 7 days past the trigger and almost seven past my IUI's the time seems to keep moving regardless of how fast or slow the day is! Im hoping all out there are doing well too! 

Welcome to Whiskey :flower: How did the IUI's go? 

All I got symptoms wise is, it feels like AF type cramps.


----------



## hockey24

MrsSnails - I was thinking the same thing this morning! So happy to wake up to the bloat being gone! 

I have the usual sore swollen boobs - but that is not unusual with the progesterone. Just ready to get through the weekend so I can really begin to obsess next week!!


----------



## Teta81

I went for my iui follow up appointment today and ivf "class". At time of trigger I had one 18mm follicle on the left and just a small 10mm on the right, but the corpus luteum cyst was on the right???:wacko: why did that happen? My ovaries are normal size, which is a little upsetting since both times I have been pregnant they were very large at this point. So things aren't looking good, but still hopeful. Plan is to start ivf if AF arrives :devil: so I would start ASAP. Praying I don't have to!


----------



## MrsSnails

Teta81 said:


> I went for my iui follow up appointment today and ivf "class". At time of trigger I had one 18mm follicle on the left and just a small 10mm on the right, but the corpus luteum cyst was on the right???:wacko: why did that happen? My ovaries are normal size, which is a little upsetting since both times I have been pregnant they were very large at this point. So things aren't looking good, but still hopeful. Plan is to start ivf if AF arrives :devil: so I would start ASAP. Praying I don't have to!

Teta I am crossing my fingers for you too! 

So, this is new for me I was in the restroom, I had not really creamy but kinda thick CM. TMI alert but it was thick enough to roll in a ball! TMI I know, but yall are the only people i can share with. Is it from the supps? is the a good/bad sign? or no sign at all?


----------



## Teta81

Thanks! I am on endometrin and get that all of the time. The leakage from that stuff is so gross, I have to change a panty liner every few hours! What are you taking?


----------



## MrsSnails

Same thing I think they are dry little tablets that they give you an insertion stick. Ok I feel releived. I havent had anything until today in regards to leakage.


----------



## Teta81

Can anyone explain what exactly the AMH test is? The nurse practitioner told me this morning that mine is 0.71 which is a little low, but couldn't really explain to me what that means :wacko: does anyone know??


----------



## MrsSnails

Teta81 said:


> Can anyone explain what exactly the AMH test is? The nurse practitioner told me this morning that mine is 0.71 which is a little low, but couldn't really explain to me what that means :wacko: does anyone know??

AMH test is to see if you have a good ovarian reserve, a low level could indicate fewer follicles and produce fewer oocytes!! It is helpful for them to see what course to take! I hope this can help


----------



## hockey24

MrsSnails is correct - AMH is an indicator of your reserve but is not an indicator of the quality of eggs. AMH is also considered experimental so you have to keep that in mind. 

I'm guessing your move to IVF next month if necessary is what your doctor would recommend with a low AMH.

Mine is low as well and my doc recommended IVF ASAP; however, my insurance company thought otherwise and said 3 medicated IUI's first. 

I hope you get your BFP this month so you don't have to worry about it!!


----------



## Teta81

Oh that stinks! My re actually recommended ivf before we know about the low AMH. My insurance doesn't cover ivf so we have been trying iui, but saving the money (lots of it!) isn't worth the disappointments anymore, so we are moving on with the next cycle. They said about 6 weeks from when AF arrives to egg retrieval. We will have to stay in touch if we end up going through it together! But hopefully we DON'T!!!:hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Yes it sucks how expensive IVF is and that usually comes after months of trying other less expensive methods first - and those methods add up too! 

Agree Teta - I hope we aren't in it together but if so, I will probably be slightly behind you. My doctor doesn't do February ER until the last week of February and my hubby and I are taking the month of January off for some vacation and relaxation time!! I never knew how draining TTC could be!:brat:

Here's hoping that we don't make that journey and this last IUI does the trick for both of us!:xmas12:


----------



## MrsSnails

Ok ladies, Another thread that I saw today inspired me to ask my ladies. It is the Holidays and that means parties. I was wondering what y'all thought about the 2WW and drinking??? I was thinking of having 2-3 glasses of wine for my holiday party so that people dont ask questions. I have a small handful of friends at work that know what I am going through but the people that dont will ask me out right if I am pregnant if I am not drinking. I've read so much conflicting research about drinking in the 2WW. If heard that it doesn't matter for IUI as it does in IVF. My RE didnt say one way or the other, just said do things in moderation and my dad who is a OB/GYN said that I really shouldnt change much until I get the :bfp: and even then he lets my sis in-law who is about 8 weeks along a glass of wine a night! So after all that what do you think??


----------



## Teta81

Here is my thoughts on the drinking..... I really don't think that it has any effect during the 2ww. Think about all of those women who don't know they are pregnant for months and drink, smoke etc. :growlmad: but I can tell you that with my two previous to BFP, I did not drink a little during those 2ww and I had during the others. Coincidence I'm sure, but I'm a little superstitious through all of this, so because of that I wont now. I also think it is very important to consider how you will feel if you do get a BFN, would you blame yourself and think maybe it's from the drink or two? (we all know it wasn't, but you know how you get crazy and think of everything you did and what you could have done differently... At least I do!) so bottom line is, it's fine, but just consider if you will feel guilty after and if it's worth it or not!


----------



## wanting2010

Hi ladies! :xmas3: I've been working the last couple of days so I haven't been on BnB much! I hope you're all doing great. I'm currently 5 dpo, and I swear it seems like these last 5 days have lasted about 5 weeks at least! :coffee:

Personally, I don't drink during the 2WW, but I also don't drink very often (maybe once or twice every 6 months or so) to begin with. I don't believe that having a drink or two during the 2WW is necessarily a bad thing. Do whatever makes you the most comfortable, MrsSnails!


----------



## Teta81

Wanting, just curious what day you will test? I'm 5 dpo too and really hoping to hold out the full 2 weeks, or at least til friday! When do you plan to poas??


----------



## wanting2010

I'm planning on testing Dec. 22...if I make it that long!! LOL :haha: I wanted to test a little early so that if I DO get a BFP I'll be able to get in with my RE for a beta before he goes out of town on the 26th.


----------



## Teta81

I get very antsy 10 dpo. My goal is to make it to day 12 too. :dust::xmas9:


----------



## hockey24

I have generally not drank during the TWW but this month with all of the parties, I have had a small glass that I have just sipped throughout the night and drank alot of water. 

My doctor said - moderation and a glass :wine: now and again is not going to hurt and in fact might help because it will relax you. He said do not deprive yourself but know the limits.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey girls sorry I have been working. But anywho, I think it's ok to drink during to tww. And nothing were to happen until implantation and that obviously doesn't take place 6-12 dpo. Well I hope all is going good with everyone!


----------



## DonnaG

Newbie here. Hope you ladies don't mind if I join in. Anyone testing the 23rd???


----------



## hockey24

WElcome DonnaG - that is exactly when I'm testing!! AF is due on the 24th and I usually spot 2 days before she comes. If no spotting happens, I'm testing on the 23rd!!

Let's hope we get a BFP for the best christmas present ever!!


----------



## sekky

Hi everyone, its been a while i visited here. Had my 2nd iui on 13th Dec and in the 2ww which is going fine. am pretty cool during the 2ww anyway cos i dont get to obsess abt anything. i dont get to test until 30th December as per hospital instruction. Am also having an injection 11am tomorrow (4dpiui) to support implantation i was told. Really hoping it goes by quickly. Baby dust to all


----------



## Angel baby

Everyone is way ahead of me!! Lol! I'm only on cd8 and I'm sure my IUI will be mid or late next week. I go in Sunday for CD10 scans. Finished my last dose of clomid, I'm glad too because the hot flashes almost got the best of me this time. Anxious to see how my follies are doing. Hoping for 2 big ones on my left open good tube side. I know my bad side had 4-5 already starting to develop on my bad side. I was surprised when I seen it. Anyways, I have my trigger in the fridge and ready to go as soon as the word is given.


----------



## MrsSnails

DonnaG said:


> Newbie here. Hope you ladies don't mind if I join in. Anyone testing the 23rd???

I have my beta the 23rd!!


----------



## MrsSnails

Ok ladies, yall have been so helpful, I think I will have Wine Spritzers at the party and just do a half a glass with some sprite. Ill keep putting in more and more sprite try and have three of those everyone else will know tha tI am drinking and I will feel relaxed!! Thanks yall :happydance:


----------



## DonnaG

Hockey24 

Thanks! A bfp would be the best xmas gift possible! :xmas9: AF is due the 22nd, but per RE's instructions I shouldn not test until the 23rd...Oh I sure hope af doesn't rear her ugly head before that! 

Good luck and lots of baby dust sent you!


----------



## DonnaG

MrsSnails,

How exciting!!! Hope you get some excellent numbers...[-o&lt;


----------



## Sweetness_87

Angel baby said:


> Everyone is way ahead of me!! Lol! I'm only on cd8 and I'm sure my IUI will be mid or late next week. I go in Sunday for CD10 scans. Finished my last dose of clomid, I'm glad too because the hot flashes almost got the best of me this time. Anxious to see how my follies are doing. Hoping for 2 big ones on my left open good tube side. I know my bad side had 4-5 already starting to develop on my bad side. I was surprised when I seen it. Anyways, I have my trigger in the fridge and ready to go as soon as the word is given.


Im way behind too lol. I go Monday to see if I have any eggs and if I do I go tuesday for my second IUI. Soooooo hopefully I will have eggs. And hopefully yours will be nice and big


----------



## hockey24

sekky said:


> Hi everyone, its been a while i visited here. Had my 2nd iui on 13th Dec and in the 2ww which is going fine. am pretty cool during the 2ww anyway cos i dont get to obsess abt anything. i dont get to test until 30th December as per hospital instruction. Am also having an injection 11am tomorrow (4dpiui) to support implantation i was told. Really hoping it goes by quickly. Baby dust to all

Tell me what kind of injection your having the supports implantation? I haven't heard of this. I've always wondered if I had implantation issues but have no way of knowing.


----------



## MrsSnails

wanting2010 said:


> I'm planning on testing Dec. 22...if I make it that long!! LOL :haha: I wanted to test a little early so that if I DO get a BFP I'll be able to get in with my RE for a beta before he goes out of town on the 26th.

I think I might take a HPT that day too, My line of thinking is that I wlll be at work when I get the news so I dont want to burst into tears there if it is a negative!! What do ya think?


----------



## MrsSnails

anyone with one week left in the 2WW kinda feeling normal? I was in an really good mood today, had a few twinges but other than that almost forgot I was in the 2ww today!


----------



## Lucie73821

Had an u/s today...only one follie that will be ready for iui. I'll trigger Sunday, then iui Tuesday morning. 

I'm pretty disappointed...last month on 50mg clomid I had 2 follies, this month they upped it to 100mg and I only got one. :(


----------



## wanting2010

DonnaG said:


> Newbie here. Hope you ladies don't mind if I join in. Anyone testing the 23rd???

Welcome to the thread!! :hugs:



sekky said:


> Hi everyone, its been a while i visited here. Had my 2nd iui on 13th Dec and in the 2ww which is going fine. am pretty cool during the 2ww anyway cos i dont get to obsess abt anything. i dont get to test until 30th December as per hospital instruction. Am also having an injection 11am tomorrow (4dpiui) to support implantation i was told. Really hoping it goes by quickly. Baby dust to all

I hope the rest of your 2ww flies by! :hugs:



Angel baby said:


> Everyone is way ahead of me!! Lol! I'm only on cd8 and I'm sure my IUI will be mid or late next week. I go in Sunday for CD10 scans. Finished my last dose of clomid, I'm glad too because the hot flashes almost got the best of me this time. Anxious to see how my follies are doing. Hoping for 2 big ones on my left open good tube side. I know my bad side had 4-5 already starting to develop on my bad side. I was surprised when I seen it. Anyways, I have my trigger in the fridge and ready to go as soon as the word is given.

I hope your scan on Sunday goes great! I hated the hot flashes I got when I was on Clomid. Fingers crossed that everything goes great for you! :hugs:



Sweetness_87 said:


> Im way behind too lol. I go Monday to see if I have any eggs and if I do I go tuesday for my second IUI. Soooooo hopefully I will have eggs. And hopefully yours will be nice and big

Good luck!! :hugs:



hockey24 said:


> Tell me what kind of injection your having the supports implantation? I haven't heard of this. I've always wondered if I had implantation issues but have no way of knowing.

I think it might be an HCG injection... I have heard of people getting a second "booster" shot of HCG in the 2ww.



MrsSnails said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm planning on testing Dec. 22...if I make it that long!! LOL :haha: I wanted to test a little early so that if I DO get a BFP I'll be able to get in with my RE for a beta before he goes out of town on the 26th.
> 
> I think I might take a HPT that day too, My line of thinking is that I wlll be at work when I get the news so I dont want to burst into tears there if it is a negative!! What do ya think?Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan to me!! :thumbup: 



MrsSnails said:


> anyone with one week left in the 2WW kinda feeling normal? I was in an really good mood today, had a few twinges but other than that almost forgot I was in the 2ww today!

I haven't really felt too hot the last few days, but I think it's because I think I'm coming down with a cold and have been sooo busy at work that I'm totally exhausted at the end of the day. :coffee:



Lucie73821 said:


> Had an u/s today...only one follie that will be ready for iui. I'll trigger Sunday, then iui Tuesday morning.
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed...last month on 50mg clomid I had 2 follies, this month they upped it to 100mg and I only got one. :(

I'm sorry that you only have the one follie. :hugs: But it does only take one! I can imagine the disappointment you must be feeling, though!


----------



## Angel baby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is way ahead of me!! Lol! I'm only on cd8 and I'm sure my IUI will be mid or late next week. I go in Sunday for CD10 scans. Finished my last dose of clomid, I'm glad too because the hot flashes almost got the best of me this time. Anxious to see how my follies are doing. Hoping for 2 big ones on my left open good tube side. I know my bad side had 4-5 already starting to develop on my bad side. I was surprised when I seen it. Anyways, I have my trigger in the fridge and ready to go as soon as the word is given.
> 
> 
> Im way behind too lol. I go Monday to see if I have any eggs and if I do I go tuesday for my second IUI. Soooooo hopefully I will have eggs. And hopefully yours will be nice and bigClick to expand...

I'll see about mine tomorrow morning!! So getting somewhere now! What day are you on?


----------



## Sweetness_87

So question. .... If I have an egg and they give me the hcg shot should i test out my trigger?? Yay nay ?


----------



## sekky

Its an HCG shot as wanting2010 said i guess that's why i can't test earlier so i don't get a false BFP


----------



## Angel baby

I tested mine out the last cycle and took 11 days to get out of my system. I have a thread to it and another lady tested hers also and ended up with BFP! Her line never disappeared. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/811715-testing-trigger-out-5dpo-iui.html


----------



## Sweetness_87

Angel baby said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is way ahead of me!! Lol! I'm only on cd8 and I'm sure my IUI will be mid or late next week. I go in Sunday for CD10 scans. Finished my last dose of clomid, I'm glad too because the hot flashes almost got the best of me this time. Anxious to see how my follies are doing. Hoping for 2 big ones on my left open good tube side. I know my bad side had 4-5 already starting to develop on my bad side. I was surprised when I seen it. Anyways, I have my trigger in the fridge and ready to go as soon as the word is given.
> 
> 
> Im way behind too lol. I go Monday to see if I have any eggs and if I do I go tuesday for my second IUI. Soooooo hopefully I will have eggs. And hopefully yours will be nice and bigClick to expand...
> 
> I'll see about mine tomorrow morning!! So getting somewhere now! What day are you on?Click to expand...

Goodluck, keep us posted!! And I'm on cd 11


----------



## Teta81

With so many of us testing on dec 22-23 we HAVE to have some BFPs!!!! Right??:xmas12:


----------



## wanting2010

Sweetness_87 said:


> So question. .... If I have an egg and they give me the hcg shot should i test out my trigger?? Yay nay ?

I tested my trigger out this month! It was cool to see the lines and to be able to know when exactly the trigger is out. :thumbup:



Teta81 said:


> With so many of us testing on dec 22-23 we HAVE to have some BFPs!!!! Right??:xmas12:

I agree!! Hopefully ALL of us gets BFPs!! Just in time for Christmas! :xmas12: :xmas16:


----------



## Pink Lolly

Teta81 said:


> With so many of us testing on dec 22-23 we HAVE to have some BFPs!!!! Right??:xmas12:

I agree!! Hopefully ALL of us gets BFPs!! Just in time for Christmas! :xmas12: :xmas16:[/QUOTE]

Agreed! It would be the best Christmas present ever for us all! Fx for us all! :dust: :dust: Xx


----------



## Teta81

I think I may be more excited and anxious to hear about everyone else's BFPs than my own! :haha:


----------



## babydavis1

i will be seeing an re on monday.
i am really stressing out i had to take provera for this cycle praying i can still can do my iui even if my af hasnt come yet.
:flower:


----------



## whiskey

Hockey24 - thanks so much for the hug - needed it last week!!
Teta81 - good to hear from someone whose had the same thing happen to them
Lucie - I know how you feel - so frustrating to have a same protocol but different results - it does only take one!!!

Well ladies, DH and I had a chat after our disappointing results on Wed and decided to cancel this month's cycle. Think we could do with a break - give us a chance to reflect and think about our plan of action for 2012.

We've got a trip to Thailand coming up on boxing day so I'm going to eat, drink and be very merry over then next couple of weeks and get back on the TTC horse in the New Year!:wine:

I'll be checking in on the thread and keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies. Hope you get your Xmas BFP!:xmas5:


----------



## wanting2010

Whiskey, I'm so sorry that you're cancelling this cycle, but hopefully the time off will give your mind a break from the roller coaster of TTC! Hopefully you will come back feeling refreshed and ready to tackle TTC again in the New Year. I hope your trip to Thailand is amazing and hope you have a very merry Christmas!! :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

I have 2 large follies on my blocked tube side 17 & 18mm. 1 small 8mm one on my good side. I'm not sure if I'll do the IUI or trigger because of it being on the wrong side. I'll do my scan again on Wednesday and decide then I guess. It was a downer for me.


----------



## Lucie73821

Whiskey, sorry you have to cancel this cycle.

Angel, sending good vibes for Wednesday's scan. Hopefully you'll get good news.


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hi All

Hope you're all doing OK! :flower:

Only 4 days until I test and I am more nervous than excited!

Had some symptoms - lower back ache and shooting low stomach pains over the last couple of days & exhausted but expect they are more likely to be from the progesterone suppositries! Grrrr!
Can anyone who has used progesterone suppositries before answer this for me....will I still get my usual pre AF type feelings whilst taking them (E.g I usually have achey legs a few days before and know its on the way!)

Anyway sending you all lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## wanting2010

Angel baby said:


> I have 2 large follies on my blocked tube side 17 & 18mm. 1 small 8mm one on my good side. I'm not sure if I'll do the IUI or trigger because of it being on the wrong side. I'll do my scan again on Wednesday and decide then I guess. It was a downer for me.

Oh no! I'm so sorry! :hugs: Hopefully your scan on Wednesday will bring you some good news. Maybe the 8mm on your good side will have grown a lot by then! 



Pink Lolly said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hope you're all doing OK! :flower:
> 
> Only 4 days until I test and I am more nervous than excited!
> 
> Had some symptoms - lower back ache and shooting low stomach pains over the last couple of days & exhausted but expect they are more likely to be from the progesterone suppositries! Grrrr!
> Can anyone who has used progesterone suppositries before answer this for me....will I still get my usual pre AF type feelings whilst taking them (E.g I usually have achey legs a few days before and know its on the way!)
> 
> Anyway sending you all lots of :dust: :dust:

Me too! I'm feeling really nervous about testing and worried that it's gonna be a BFN. :cry: I'm trying not to symptom spot because I know a lot of the "symptoms" that I might be experiencing are likely from the progesterone. For example: super sore boobs, slight nausea, fatigue. This is my first time taking progesterone in the 2ww so unfortunately I can't answer your question. Hopefully someone else can! :hugs:


----------



## Sponge12

Sponge12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> How you all doing?
> 
> I have not been able to go online as my laptop is gone on the blink. I was very upset last month with my chemical pregnancy but decided I was going to keep going on to my 3rd iui. I took injections this month as appose to clomid, on days 4, 6, & 8. I had my day 10 scan on Friday and I had 4 follicles, 16,15,15,13.
> 
> My consultant was very worried as she was not at all happy with 4 follicles, she advised to take just one vial on the injections that night and hopefully it would bring one to two up and the other two follicles may stay smaller. I had another scan the following morning and I had 5 follicles, 17,16,16,16 & 14.
> 
> She cancelled the cycle as she said it would be far too risky. I was upset as well I have been trying for 2 years and if I did not get pregnant with two wouldnt five give me a better chance?? Also, DH has a low sperm issue so this might give us more of a chance.
> 
> She said the fact that I can get pregnant buts me at a higher risk. She made me sign a form to say that I was not to have intercourse or take the trigger. I was also told that my Jan iui would not be going ahead as the clinic would not be open for my day 10 scan and they could not give me meds as they would need to monitor me closely. So that is it, Feb......
> 
> So.......I decided not to take the trigger as Im aware that it will release all the eggs at once. But we have decided to bed. I may not even ovulate as I did not take the trigger however I may ovulate one or two of them. So I am going to take the chance, I mean its not as if the five of them would take off. I have been on this road so long I am willing to take the chance. What you all think???
> 
> Baby dust to all x


Hi Ladies,

How have you all been doing?? Good I hope, sorry now I'm a bit under the weather to read back on posts. I had intercourse on cd 11 (night iui was cancelled) then I got really worried and said we should not try again in case I ever got pregnant with more than two.....We also had intercourse the night before the cd10 scan. I put it out of my mind and said I would start a fresh next year.

But then on Tue cd14 I started spotting a brownish type of discharge, cd15 pinkish,cd16 pinkish & cd 17 brownish. I then got really bad pains and I knew it was my hiatal hernia (I suffer from this time to time) I took double dose of my meds along with painkillers only for it to only get worse. I went to a doctor on call and she give me an injection for the pain, I told her that I have my iui cancelled due to too many follicles and that I had been spotting for a few days (oh, I tried to get through to my clinic all Friday and could not!!) She said I had a lot going on and most women would suffer with reflux around the time of ovulation but the fact I suffer with my hiatal hernia and had many follicles, this may have caused this pain.

The following day I had no pain but started throwing up all day, I called the doctor on call and he said the fact I was now throwing up I would need to be seen again. I dont know why but before I went in I decided to take a test and it showed up a positive!!!!
A faint positive but a strong faint, if that makes sense. You could see it very clear and it looked quite strong. I was in total shock, it was only cd18 and I did not trigger this month!! The doctor on call totally dismissed this test. Asked me to take another and then said, no sorry. After looking at his test, I said I see a faint line. He said I would not consider that a positive pregnancy test. He then said I had some bug and said he was going to give me two injections, one to stop the sickness and the other for pain. I asked well if I am pregnant should I be taken these injections? he said, if you are it is so early it will be fine. 

Woke up this morning and did another test still positiveDont feel so bad and spotting has more or less stopped.
Finally.sorry about all that. Why am I testing positive on cd17 &cd 18?? I had not ovulated on cd11 when I had the scan, how is it so strong? Am I pregnant, my mum says it could be twins or more.Im really freaked out, I dont know should I happy after 2 years or is this another let down.
Im going to ring the clinic 1st thing and ask for a scan to see whats going on. I dont think they will be too impressed with me!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Sponge that is really good news! I can't wait to hear how many fertilized! That is strange for early implantation. Hopefully all will be ok. I want to hear how your clinic responds. I would have done the same as you! Congrats and wishing you a Healthy pregnancy!


----------



## ANC

Jumping on board...doing IUI # 2 tomorrow morning. Not much more to say than that I guess...everyone knows how that feels!


----------



## wanting2010

ANC said:


> Jumping on board...doing IUI # 2 tomorrow morning. Not much more to say than that I guess...everyone knows how that feels!

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## MrsSnails

Welcome to all the newcomers the thread! How was everyones weekend, any unusual symptoms?

I have been in an great mood, and I hope that it isnt just the hormones that I am taking but last night i kept getting that I was glowing! For now, I will shrug it off to my new hair cut! I wont get all worked up till thursday and friday!


----------



## Teta81

Pink Lolly said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hope you're all doing OK! :flower:
> 
> Only 4 days until I test and I am more nervous than excited!
> 
> Had some symptoms - lower back ache and shooting low stomach pains over the last couple of days & exhausted but expect they are more likely to be from the progesterone suppositries! Grrrr!
> Can anyone who has used progesterone suppositries before answer this for me....will I still get my usual pre AF type feelings whilst taking them (E.g I usually have achey legs a few days before and know its on the way!)
> 
> Anyway sending you all lots of :dust: :dust:

Polly have have taken progesterone many many times and it always mimics pregnancy symptoms, which is torture and really messes with my head! I do get my usual pms symptoms when AF is coming, even when Im on progesterone. I've been a little crampy last night and today. I always get bad cramps for a whole day, 5 days before AF is due. That will be tomorrow so we will see..... 

Had a Christmas party today and almost started to cry when TWO girls announced they were pregnant. Had to leave the room. I feel terrible bc I really am happy for them, it just so hard, especially when everyone started to talk about how they all got pregnant the first month of trying!!! :growlmad:

THIS IS OUR MONTH :dust:


----------



## hockey24

Alright girls - I know we have some testers this week! For those testing this week - what day are you testing???

I will be testing on Thursday 12/22!!! 

Come on BFP's!!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsSnails

hockey24 said:


> Alright girls - I know we have some testers this week! For those testing this week - what day are you testing???
> 
> I will be testing on Thursday 12/22!!!
> 
> Come on BFP's!!!! :dust::dust::dust:


I will be doing a HPT on the 22 and then Beta on the 23! I just want to be prepared because I will be at work when they call friday so I kinda want advanced notice!!

:dust: to us all


----------



## Angel baby

Lots of luck to you all! Hope all of u get BFP!!!!


----------



## Teta81

Was going to hold off until the 23rd, but since everyone else is doing 22nd I will too! That will be 12 dpo


----------



## hoping4bb

I always stalk these sites but this is my first time to actually register and post! I just had my first IUI on 12/14. I am hesitant because I had tried clomid and femara with my PCP with absolutely no luck, not even ovulation (I have PCOS with anovulatory cycles) and my RE wanted to start with femara! However, some little extras were added that I had not tried before..This cycle I was on 5mg femara, now up to 1500mg metforminER, dexamethasone 0.5mg nightly through the night of my ovidrel trigger on 12/12. I was SHOCKED to find out I had 2 great looking follicles on the L side, both at 22mm! IUI on 12/14 with good little swimmers thanks to my rockin husband =) Now i'm in the 2ww and driving me crazy already!!!!!!

One interesting thing that happened yesterday though..I was working at my 2nd job that I picked up through the holidays for extra "baby" money last night, I began suddenly to have this *very* painful cramping on my L side. It was only noticeable and within minutes so painful I had to have someone cover my register for a few minutes. It got so bad I laid on the floor in the back room thinking "I think i might need to go to the hospital something is seriously wrong here!" I was sweating and in so much pain, legs weak, very intense pain. About 15 min later it started to let up only to start hurting on the R side. Things like ectopic started running through my mind and all kinds of crazy, even though I know it's too early for those type of things. The cramping subsided a few minutes later on the R side and pretty much continued throughout the night but not as bad. I was surprised to wake up this am with no pain and some light brown spotting!

From what I have read, it's too early for implantation because I was only 4dpiui but do not know what else could have caused these..? I am on prog suppositores so I know that the nausea and soreness I had all day is from those. This 2ww is going to be killer! Glad I have some people to share it with! I am supposed to test on 12/28 but am going to do a test at work (I am a nurse) on 12/26 because I picked up an extra shift. HCG trigger will for sure be out my system by then. I have a prog lab draw tomorrow so hopefully that looks good!

Good luck everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## wanting2010

Hopefully the 22nd will be a very lucky day for us all!! That's when I'm "officially" supposed to test but I am having a hard time resisting the urge to POAS!!

Welcome to the thread hoping4bb! That's wonderful that adding a couple other meds in helped the Femara work for you!


----------



## Sweetness_87

hoping4bb said:


> I always stalk these sites but this is my first time to actually register and post! I just had my first IUI on 12/14. I am hesitant because I had tried clomid and femara with my PCP with absolutely no luck, not even ovulation (I have PCOS with anovulatory cycles) and my RE wanted to start with femara! However, some little extras were added that I had not tried before..This cycle I was on 5mg femara, now up to 1500mg metforminER, dexamethasone 0.5mg nightly through the night of my ovidrel trigger on 12/12. I was SHOCKED to find out I had 2 great looking follicles on the L side, both at 22mm! IUI on 12/14 with good little swimmers thanks to my rockin husband =) Now i'm in the 2ww and driving me crazy already!!!!!!
> 
> One interesting thing that happened yesterday though..I was working at my 2nd job that I picked up through the holidays for extra "baby" money last night, I began suddenly to have this *very* painful cramping on my L side. It was only noticeable and within minutes so painful I had to have someone cover my register for a few minutes. It got so bad I laid on the floor in the back room thinking "I think i might need to go to the hospital something is seriously wrong here!" I was sweating and in so much pain, legs weak, very intense pain. About 15 min later it started to let up only to start hurting on the R side. Things like ectopic started running through my mind and all kinds of crazy, even though I know it's too early for those type of things. The cramping subsided a few minutes later on the R side and pretty much continued throughout the night but not as bad. I was surprised to wake up this am with no pain and some light brown spotting!
> 
> From what I have read, it's too early for implantation because I was only 4dpiui but do not know what else could have caused these..? I am on prog suppositores so I know that the nausea and soreness I had all day is from those. This 2ww is going to be killer! Glad I have some people to share it with! I am supposed to test on 12/28 but am going to do a test at work (I am a nurse) on 12/26 because I picked up an extra shift. HCG trigger will for sure be out my system by then. I have a prog lab draw tomorrow so hopefully that looks good!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!!!!!!


Welcome and Goodluck!!! Also glad to see I'm not the only one on the steroid :). Did your doc tell you exactly how it helps with infertility?


----------



## hockey24

Welcome Hoping4bb!! Very strange incident you describe - hope everything turns out ok!!

Testers for this week so far: :test:

MrsSnails - Thursday 22nd
Teta81 - Thursday 22nd
Wanting2010 - Thursday 22nd
Pink Lolly - Thursday 22nd
Hockey24 - Thursday 22nd

This fees like a lucky day to me!!! Just a few more days!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Teta81

What dpo will the 22nd be for everyone??

:dust::dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well, just left the doctors and I had two eggs 27 and 28 on each side. I has 3 last month so kinda bummed. She gave me the hcg shot today then I go for my iui tomorrow at 9 soooooo hopefully this one will take.


----------



## Angel baby

Good luck! Hopefully those 2 will do the trick this time!


----------



## hockey24

Teta81 - I will be at 13DPIUI. AF is due the next day - so should be safe to test for me. 

Sweetness - remember, it only takes 1!!! Hope this month is the lucky month!! Good luck!


----------



## wanting2010

Teta81 said:


> What dpo will the 22nd be for everyone??
> 
> :dust::dust:

I will be 12 DPO. :thumbup:



Sweetness_87 said:


> Well, just left the doctors and I had two eggs 27 and 28 on each side. I has 3 last month so kinda bummed. She gave me the hcg shot today then I go for my iui tomorrow at 9 soooooo hopefully this one will take.

2 eggs is fantastic!! Good luck with your IUI! :dust:


----------



## Teta81

I will be 12 dpo too, I'm a little worried it is too soon and I'll have to see that dreaded :bfn: again :nope:

But I'm doing it bc 12/22 is our LUCKY DAY!! :xmas12:


----------



## Pink Lolly

Teta81 said:


> I will be 12 dpo too, I'm a little worried it is too soon and I'll have to see that dreaded :bfn: again :nope:
> 
> But I'm doing it bc 12/22 is our LUCKY DAY!! :xmas12:

I'll be 13dpo! Xx


----------



## Pink Lolly

hockey24 said:


> Welcome Hoping4bb!! Very strange incident you describe - hope everything turns out ok!!
> 
> Testers for this week so far: :test:
> 
> MrsSnails - Thursday 22nd
> Teta81 - Thursday 22nd
> Wanting2010 - Thursday 22nd
> Hockey24 - Thursday 22nd
> 
> This fees like a lucky day to me!!! Just a few more days!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Please add me to your list! My otd is Thursday 22nd! Xx


----------



## hockey24

Pink Lolly said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Testers for this week so far: :test:
> 
> MrsSnails - Thursday 22nd
> Teta81 - Thursday 22nd
> Wanting2010 - Thursday 22nd
> Pink Lolly - Thursday 22nd
> Hockey24 - Thursday 22nd
> 
> This fees like a lucky day to me!!! Just a few more days!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Please add me to your list! My otd is Thursday 22nd! XxClick to expand...

Done!! Can't wait to see how Thursday turns out!! :happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck to all who will be testing on the 22nd! 

Update on me...took the trigger shot yesterday, iui tomorrow morning.


----------



## Angel baby

Goodluck Lucie!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Lucie73821 said:


> Good luck to all who will be testing on the 22nd!
> 
> Update on me...took the trigger shot yesterday, iui tomorrow morning.

I got the hcg shot today at 930 then iui tomorrow at 9. I'm hoping it takes this round for us!!!


----------



## hockey24

Good luck Lucie and Sweetness! Make it a happy new year BFP!!


----------



## MrsSnails

So, I couldnt hold out to POAS :dohh: and used a OPK as a substitute! and it was positive. I went to https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html and I now have a good feeling about friday!! I am still waiting for 22nd for the HPT! Just thought I would get it out there and confess :muaha: I guess the red one won today!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Hope this is it for you Mrs. Snails!


----------



## Teta81

Ahhh super exciting mrs snails!!! I hope this is a sign of good things to come on Thursday for all of us!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hockey24

MrsSnails said:


> So, I couldnt hold out to POAS :dohh: and used a OPK as a substitute! and it was positive. I went to https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html and I now have a good feeling about friday!! I am still waiting for 22nd for the HPT! Just thought I would get it out there and confess :muaha: I guess the red one won today!!!

OMG!!! Yeah MrsSnails!!!! :happydance::happydance: What DPO are you? Ugh!! Your going to make me want to test!! Definitely have a good feeling for you!!


----------



## MrsSnails

hockey24 said:


> MrsSnails said:
> 
> 
> So, I couldnt hold out to POAS :dohh: and used a OPK as a substitute! and it was positive. I went to https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html and I now have a good feeling about friday!! I am still waiting for 22nd for the HPT! Just thought I would get it out there and confess :muaha: I guess the red one won today!!!
> 
> OMG!!! Yeah MrsSnails!!!! :happydance::happydance: What DPO are you? Ugh!! Your going to make me want to test!! Definitely have a good feeling for you!!Click to expand...

I took the trigger Wed 12/7 and I did the IUI's on the 8 & 9th. I could never figure out what day I really O'ed!! I just couldnt wait yall, I am sorry!


----------



## Teta81

Mrs snails how are you not running out to get a hpt to confirm?? I would need to know! I agree with the ugh making me want to test. But I'm trying so hard to resist, I only have one hpt and I don't want to go to the store and buy more! So I'm saving it for Thursday. Hopefully.... :haha:


----------



## MrsSnails

Teta81 said:


> Mrs snails how are you not running out to get a hpt to confirm?? I would need to know! I agree with the ugh making me want to test. But I'm trying so hard to resist, I only have one hpt and I don't want to go to the store and buy more! So I'm saving it for Thursday. Hopefully.... :haha:

I dont know, I actually bought my HPT for thursday today too and told myself that I was only allowed to do the OPK. I feel really bad now that I got yall thinking about it! I am weird about the areas that I have self control. I also have about ten more OPK's and felt I needed to use them. The way I see it is a way to relieve some stress. I wont get to excited till Thursday. I would say if yall have to test use your OPK's before the 22!!


----------



## wanting2010

Sounds very promising MrsSnails!! I also was a bad girl and broke down and tested today...WAY too early @ 9 DPO...BFN, but I'm not really surprised haha.


----------



## MrsSnails

wanting2010 said:


> Sounds very promising MrsSnails!! I also was a bad girl and broke down and tested today...WAY too early @ 9 DPO...BFN, but I'm not really surprised haha.

I dont blame anyone for testing early!! this is the longest wait ever! I am hopeful for us all!! So, when we test for real on thursday do we use FMU or second?


----------



## hockey24

Isn't the FMU supposed to be best? 

And didn't know you could use OPK to test with. I do have extra of those lying around since I don't use them anymore. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## wanting2010

FMU is supposed to be best but I've seen some ladies have better luck with SMU!


----------



## MrsSnails

FMU it is, the website https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html tells you more! It isnt a sure thing! I just had to have something say positive!! I have to much time on my hands this week!


----------



## MrsSnails

So, my mind has a way of cooling off my ego. I had a dream last night that I was at this weird clinic were there was about 25 women that were at one stage of fertility treatment or pregnancy. I was there for an U/S to see if I was pregnant and they couldnt find anything. The told me to go home and wait for AF to come and call them for round two! Maybe my brain is preparing me for bad news!! Or just giving me a reality check!! 

Did anyone else give into temptation?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Just left after my second iui DH sperm was 50 million with 75 percent motility. Which is better then the 30 million with 50 percent last time. I'm really hoping and praying this one works!!! With this one my cramps were worse. No fun. Well Goodluck to the testers this week!!


----------



## MrsSnails

Sweetness_87 said:


> Just left after my second iui DH sperm was 50 million with 75 percent motility. Which is better then the 30 million with 50 percent last time. I'm really hoping and praying this one works!!! With this one my cramps were worse. No fun. Well Goodluck to the testers this week!!

Fingers crossed for you, Now to start the 2WW!! Let us know how you are feeling!


----------



## Teta81

I've been really crampy all morning. Hoping it's not :witch: on her way :cry:
How is everyone else feeling? Any symptoms??

:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## wanting2010

MrsSnails said:


> So, my mind has a way of cooling off my ego. I had a dream last night that I was at this weird clinic were there was about 25 women that were at one stage of fertility treatment or pregnancy. I was there for an U/S to see if I was pregnant and they couldnt find anything. The told me to go home and wait for AF to come and call them for round two! Maybe my brain is preparing me for bad news!! Or just giving me a reality check!!
> 
> Did anyone else give into temptation?

I'm sure it's just your anxiety creeping in!! I think you will get a nice BFP on testing day! :hugs:



Sweetness_87 said:


> Just left after my second iui DH sperm was 50 million with 75 percent motility. Which is better then the 30 million with 50 percent last time. I'm really hoping and praying this one works!!! With this one my cramps were worse. No fun. Well Goodluck to the testers this week!!

That sounds great!! Good luck! I hope the 2ww passes by fast for you! :hugs:



Teta81 said:


> I've been really crampy all morning. Hoping it's not :witch: on her way :cry:
> How is everyone else feeling? Any symptoms??
> 
> :af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:

Hopefully the cramps are implantation related!! :hugs:

Ladies, I think I might have my BFP! I gave in and tested yesterday (BFN), and wasn't going to test today, but I woke up early this morning and just felt weird. I said to myself, "I have got to be pregnant." Then I fell back asleep for awhile, LOL, and when I got up for good I took a dollar store HPT and there is a second line!! 

https://i44.tinypic.com/v7w7ia.jpg

https://i41.tinypic.com/5qsd1.jpg

I'm really nervous..I'm worried this is just a fluke! I also dipped a FRER in the same pee and it's BFN, but I've read about a lot of ladies complaining about FRER seeming to not be as sensitive lately. I'll retest tomorrow, and I just hope and pray that this is for real!!


----------



## hockey24

Wow Waiting2010!!!

I think this month is lucky already with some early signs of good things to come!!! A 2nd line would definitely have me charged up! When will you test again? Tomorrow morning?

MrsSnails - have you done any more testing on your line?


----------



## MrsSnails

Wanting - That is def a line!! Wooo hooo!!! 


this was done today with waiting about 3 hours to pee, ok the line closer to the blue is the control and I am still using OPK! I really want to wait until thursday for the real thing or until DH gives me the go ahead!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0204.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Teta81

I'm so happy/jealous of everyone's BFPs. Congrats ladies!!:happydance::happydance: as a result of everyone's good news I caved and made a huge mistake and took a frer which was BFN. :cry::nope: I know it's still early, 10dpo, but seeing bfn is always so depressing. No more til thurs I swear! I'm even considering waiting til Friday now as punishment :haha:

Anyone else cave to the pressure? This has literally been the longest 2ww I've ever had :wacko:


----------



## MrsSnails

Teta81 said:


> I'm so happy/jealous of everyone's BFPs. Congrats ladies!!:happydance::happydance: as a result of everyone's good news I caved and made a huge mistake and took a frer which was BFN. :cry::nope: I know it's still early, 10dpo, but seeing bfn is always so depressing. No more til thurs I swear! I'm even considering waiting til Friday now as punishment :haha:
> 
> Anyone else cave to the pressure? This has literally been the longest 2ww I've ever had :wacko:

Still got plenty of time for that line to appear! I am so nervous about testing for real on thursday, I might be able to talk DH into letting me test tomorrow! 

Hang in there Teta, it aint over till the wicked ole :witch: flies in!


----------



## wanting2010

hockey24 said:


> Wow Waiting2010!!!
> 
> I think this month is lucky already with some early signs of good things to come!!! A 2nd line would definitely have me charged up! When will you test again? Tomorrow morning?
> 
> MrsSnails - have you done any more testing on your line?

Yeah, I'll test again tomorrow! I'm just afraid that it will be BFN and this was just a fluke!! 



MrsSnails said:


> Wanting - That is def a line!! Wooo hooo!!!
> 
> 
> this was done today with waiting about 3 hours to pee, ok the line closer to the blue is the control and I am still using OPK! I really want to wait until thursday for the real thing or until DH gives me the go ahead!!!

Wow, that's very positive. I'm really eager to see an HPT from you!



Teta81 said:


> I'm so happy/jealous of everyone's BFPs. Congrats ladies!!:happydance::happydance: as a result of everyone's good news I caved and made a huge mistake and took a frer which was BFN. :cry::nope: I know it's still early, 10dpo, but seeing bfn is always so depressing. No more til thurs I swear! I'm even considering waiting til Friday now as punishment :haha:
> 
> Anyone else cave to the pressure? This has literally been the longest 2ww I've ever had :wacko:

The FRER I took this morning was BFN too...a lot of ladies on here say that they haven't had as much luck with FRER lately!


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats Waiting!!! And wow Mrs. Snails, that's one positive opk! Can't wait to see a HPT! And Teta, Please don't count yourself out yet! 


As for me.. So it seems like I can't do anything the easy way. Had the catheter drama at the HSG, more catheter drama at iui #1, then today we had......speculum drama!

I have to say this upfront...my LEAST favorite part of a gyno visit is the speculum. So I get in to the room to do my iui, lay down, and "assume the position". I had to hold back a giggle at the song that was playing, C & C Music Factory's "Everybody Dance Now". For some reason, it was just really funny to me. Anyway, the Dr. starts doing his thing and I notice he's really working the speculum a bit. It's pretty uncomfortable, boarder-line painful. Then he gets frustrated, takes it out, and asks the nurse for a different one. So he puts the new one in, works it around (still pretty uncomfortable), and makes a comment about my cervix being "way far back". I have to give the Dr. credit though, he asked me every few seconds how I was doing and if I was ok. Then he had to have the nurse bring him another tool (I think he called it a tenuculum or something like that....excuse my horrible spelling!). I was a bit nervous at this point because at my last iui I had a few seconds of intense cramps, so I was anticipating them, but much to my relief, none came. After my 10 minutes of laying down, it was off to school. I've been pretty sore (down there) all day. Not cramps, just aches. Dh's count this time was 16 million post wash, which is up 5 million from iui #1! 

And now the dreaded TWW begins......


----------



## MrsSnails

Lucie73821 said:


> Congrats Waiting!!! And wow Mrs. Snails, that's one positive opk! Can't wait to see a HPT! And Teta, Please don't count yourself out yet!
> 
> 
> As for me.. So it seems like I can't do anything the easy way. Had the catheter drama at the HSG, more catheter drama at iui #1, then today we had......speculum drama!
> 
> I have to say this upfront...my LEAST favorite part of a gyno visit is the speculum. So I get in to the room to do my iui, lay down, and "assume the position". I had to hold back a giggle at the song that was playing, C & C Music Factory's "Everybody Dance Now". For some reason, it was just really funny to me. Anyway, the Dr. starts doing his thing and I notice he's really working the speculum a bit. It's pretty uncomfortable, boarder-line painful. Then he gets frustrated, takes it out, and asks the nurse for a different one. So he puts the new one in, works it around (still pretty uncomfortable), and makes a comment about my cervix being "way far back". I have to give the Dr. credit though, he asked me every few seconds how I was doing and if I was ok. Then he had to have the nurse bring him another tool (I think he called it a tenuculum or something like that....excuse my horrible spelling!). I was a bit nervous at this point because at my last iui I had a few seconds of intense cramps, so I was anticipating them, but much to my relief, none came. After my 10 minutes of laying down, it was off to school. I've been pretty sore (down there) all day. Not cramps, just aches. Dh's count this time was 16 million post wash, which is up 5 million from iui #1!
> 
> And now the dreaded TWW begins......

Oh that is funny Lucie, I had the same thing happen in my first IUI!! the second one the next day I told the Doc to go straight for the long one:haha:

So, DH wants to do a HPT tomorrow, we both have the day off of work and we will post results right away!! the unfortunate part is that I bought the FRER and hope i have better luck with this batch!


----------



## wanting2010

Lucie73821 said:


> Congrats Waiting!!! And wow Mrs. Snails, that's one positive opk! Can't wait to see a HPT! And Teta, Please don't count yourself out yet!
> 
> 
> As for me.. So it seems like I can't do anything the easy way. Had the catheter drama at the HSG, more catheter drama at iui #1, then today we had......speculum drama!
> 
> I have to say this upfront...my LEAST favorite part of a gyno visit is the speculum. So I get in to the room to do my iui, lay down, and "assume the position". I had to hold back a giggle at the song that was playing, C & C Music Factory's "Everybody Dance Now". For some reason, it was just really funny to me. Anyway, the Dr. starts doing his thing and I notice he's really working the speculum a bit. It's pretty uncomfortable, boarder-line painful. Then he gets frustrated, takes it out, and asks the nurse for a different one. So he puts the new one in, works it around (still pretty uncomfortable), and makes a comment about my cervix being "way far back". I have to give the Dr. credit though, he asked me every few seconds how I was doing and if I was ok. Then he had to have the nurse bring him another tool (I think he called it a tenuculum or something like that....excuse my horrible spelling!). I was a bit nervous at this point because at my last iui I had a few seconds of intense cramps, so I was anticipating them, but much to my relief, none came. After my 10 minutes of laying down, it was off to school. I've been pretty sore (down there) all day. Not cramps, just aches. Dh's count this time was 16 million post wash, which is up 5 million from iui #1!
> 
> And now the dreaded TWW begins......

Thank you! I just hope it's for real and not a fluke, haha.

Sorry that you had speculum drama with your IUI today! That's great that your DH's count went up! That can only increase your chances! I hope the 2ww flies by for you! :hugs:



MrsSnails said:


> Oh that is funny Lucie, I had the same thing happen in my first IUI!! the second one the next day I told the Doc to go straight for the long one:haha:
> 
> So, DH wants to do a HPT tomorrow, we both have the day off of work and we will post results right away!! the unfortunate part is that I bought the FRER and hope i have better luck with this batch!

Good luck!! Let us know ASAP!


----------



## hockey24

Wanting2010 and MrsSnails - good luck today with your tests!! Let us know the results!!


----------



## MrsSnails

The first HPT from me! Looks real to me! I put a paper towel under too to reduce the glare! Im excited now for my beta on friday :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0206.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 14









IMG_0205.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Teta81

Omg snails I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!:happydance:

Best feeling ever!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS GIRL!!! 

Here's to a nice long very pregnant summer for you!!! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Lucie- the things we do to torture ourselves to get pregnant! Lol! Sorry you had such a bad time and maybe it will end in a positive results! Yay for the improvement of the count!

AFM- Well my follies are still less than 10 on my good side. They suggested I continue with the IUI just in case my good side picks it up. I'm waiting on DH to tell me yes or no for him getting off work so I'm not sure yet if we will do it. I will take my trigger at 1am and my follies are 25mm and 26mm so there are 2 on that side. I made them give me a copy of my hsg pics and the report so I could see if there was a glimmer of hope and that would be a negative! Lol! Unless a miracle happens and my good side picks it up!


----------



## Angel baby

Congrats to the possible BFP!!!


----------



## MrsSnails

Angel baby said:


> Lucie- the things we do to torture ourselves to get pregnant! Lol! Sorry you had such a bad time and maybe it will end in a positive results! Yay for the improvement of the count!
> 
> AFM- Well my follies are still less than 10 on my good side. They suggested I continue with the IUI just in case my good side picks it up. I'm waiting on DH to tell me yes or no for him getting off work so I'm not sure yet if we will do it. I will take my trigger at 1am and my follies are 25mm and 26mm so there are 2 on that side. I made them give me a copy of my hsg pics and the report so I could see if there was a glimmer of hope and that would be a negative! Lol! Unless a miracle happens and my good side picks it up!

Angel Baby~ Anything can happen, the trigger shot gives those follies a boost so they could still grow bigger!! I have my fingers a toes crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

MrsSnails said:


> The first HPT from me! Looks real to me! I put a paper towel under too to reduce the glare! Im excited now for my beta on friday :happydance:

Yeah MrsSnails!! That is totally a 2nd line!! I would do the same thing if I ever get a 2nd line! 

That's awesome!! Come on Friday!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sekky

Congrats Mrs Snails. wishing all 2ww ladies same


----------



## wanting2010

Congratulations Mrs.Snails!!

I don't know if my test yesterday was just an evap or a false positive or what, but I got BFN this morning with FRER and the same kind of dollar store test. :( I'll test again tomorrow but looks like I got my hopes up for nothing.


----------



## Teta81

That's really weird wanting, it looked like a bfp for sure! Makes no sense. Still early tho so hopefully tomorrow!!


----------



## hockey24

Oh Wanting, that is wierd because your test looked totally positive. HOpefully tomorrow you'll get that BFP back again and today's test was just a fluke!


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks ladies. It is really weird. I just can't figure it out!! I did drink a lot of water right before I went to bed last night so I'm trying to hang onto the tiny little shred of hope that my urine just wasn't concentrated enough.


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats Mrs. Snails! So exciting!

So sorry Wanting about the BFN. Here's hoping that it was just a fluke, and tomorrow you'll have a nice BFP!


----------



## hockey24

Pink Lolly and Teta - are you girls still testing tomorrow??? If so, good luck!!! Hoping to hear some more good news!! :xmas12:

I'm having 2nd thoughts. Feeling like AF cramps coming. I'm afraid to test and get the BFN and then the hope I've been feeling will be gone. :xmas21:


----------



## Teta81

hockey24 said:


> Pink Lolly and Teta - are you girls still testing tomorrow??? If so, good luck!!! Hoping to hear some more good news!! :xmas12:
> 
> I'm having 2nd thoughts. Feeling like AF cramps coming. I'm afraid to test and get the BFN and then the hope I've been feeling will be gone. :xmas21:

I feel the EXACT same way!!! I feel like I know it will be negative and I don't want to see it! Been crampy off and on today. I'll keep u posted, you do the same! :thumbup:


----------



## hoping4bb

First off congrats snails! Yeah for you guys!!

aaaand.. i gave in at only 8dpo and tested, what do ya know?! big fat single line lol

These prog suppositories have me feeling pregnant which I knoooow will do that but I had myself convinced that maybe, just maybe, the weird pains I had over the weekend were early implantation and if so, I would be positive by now.....

silly me.

even worse, my husband saw it in the trash and called me out on it as I told him I was going to be strong during this 2ww and not test until time! whoops! I am for sure waiting, I owe it to myself to prove that I can wait. I think it will make me stronger in the end. Hopefully the crazy hustle and bustle of the holidays will keep my mind off it and I can test on monday and no worries! Who else is testing on 12/26?

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Pink Lolly

I tested last night as I didn't want to be upset right before work this morning and it was :bfn: had tried to gear myself up for it but still gutted. Just going to do another now to confirm :nope:


----------



## Pink Lolly

Congrats to those with :bfp:s


----------



## hockey24

Well did the test this morning and BFN. Of course. Normally I've begun spotting by now so was thinking maybe there is still hope. Went back to bed for an hour and woke up to the spotting. Life is just cruel sometimes!!!

Guess I will be getting DRUNK for Christmas!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

AF needs to go jump off a cliff for nine months. :).


----------



## MrsSnails

Im sorry yall arent having any luck this month! mine isnt official till tomorrow when I go for my beta. I am sending as many positive thoughts to yall and yall are on my mind as I go through this process. I did test again this morning and got two lines again. My greatest fear is that this is still the trigger. :hugs::hugs: to all of you! I wish I could give you a real one!


----------



## Teta81

:bfn: :cry:

Unfortunately for me I hold out a sliver of hope since I didn't get bfp until 14dpo with my first preg. But I know It's bfn for real, I'm just torturing myself. 

Onto ivf in 2012!!!


----------



## hockey24

Teta81 said:


> :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Unfortunately for me I hold out a sliver of hope since I didn't get bfp until 14dpo with my first preg. But I know It's bfn for real, I'm just torturing myself.
> 
> Onto ivf in 2012!!!

If it really is a BFN for you - when are planning IVF? That is my next step as well. We are taking the month of January off to chill out and go on vacation but then back hard at it in February for our first IVF cycle.


----------



## wanting2010

So sorry for the BFNs ladies. I'm in the same boat. I'll probably do injectables again but it will be awhile so DH and I can save some money. The last few months have really taken a toll on our savings account.


----------



## Teta81

We will go right into it, starting with the birth control pill next week for 2-3 wks, stim for 2-3 wks, and retrieval and transfer some time the end of jan or beginning of feb. they are suggesting I put one embryo in bc of my age (I'm 30), but bc we are paying out of pocket we are going to put in 2. Just want to move along with things ASAP! I will be just ahead of you hockey, so if you have any questions I will have just gone through it! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Wanting - is yours confirmed? I was hoping your BFP was for real and the negative yesterday was just a fluke. :hugs: I understand on the funds - not all is the process emotionally draining, its financially draining as well. 

Teta - I don't blame you, I would put in 2 as well. If the worst that can happen is you have twins, then hooray! :oneofeach:

I will start BCP's next week and just carry on until its time. I don't think my doctor knows which protocol yet so need to get everything figured out. 

In the meantime - the only good thing to come out of AF's arrival is knowing that I can have wine to get me through the holidays!! :wine:


----------



## Teta81

Hockey did u test yet? Or did the :witch: come??


----------



## hockey24

Oh I tested this morning. BFN! And then an hour later, the spotting began so witch should be here in full force tomorrow. 

Pink Lolly - I missed yours earlier. :hugs: Did you try again this morning? Maybe it was too early or needs FMU?


----------



## wanting2010

Hockey, I guess I'm not 100% out since I'm 12 DPO and AF hasn't shown yet but I'm not very optimistic. Im taking progesterone so it might delay the witch but my LP has been 14 days on past ovulatory cycles.


----------



## Pink Lolly

Sorry to everyone else who got :bfn:s xxx


----------



## Pink Lolly

hockey24 said:


> Well did the test this morning and BFN. Of course. Normally I've begun spotting by now so was thinking maybe there is still hope. Went back to bed for an hour and woke up to the spotting. Life is just cruel sometimes!!!
> 
> Guess I will be getting DRUNK for Christmas!!!

I will definitely be having a wine or two as well! Life is cruel :hugs:


----------



## Pink Lolly

hockey24 said:


> Oh I tested this morning. BFN! And then an hour later, the spotting began so witch should be here in full force tomorrow.
> 
> Pink Lolly - I missed yours earlier. :hugs: Did you try again this morning? Maybe it was too early or needs FMU?

Yep tried this morn with FMU which was much darker so i had hoped it was too diluted last night, but no such luck x


----------



## Pink Lolly

hockey24 said:


> Oh I tested this morning. BFN! And then an hour later, the spotting began so witch should be here in full force tomorrow.
> 
> Pink Lolly - I missed yours earlier. :hugs: Did you try again this morning? Maybe it was too early or needs FMU?

Thanks :flower: it's horrid isn't it :hugs:


----------



## Teta81

Hockey, I wanted to to u that I talked to my dr yesterday re: AMH level. Mine is 0.71. He told me that the number is in the low normal range and bc all the other "pieces of the puzzle" are good, it wouldn't explain why I'm not preg yet. But he wanted to let me know that despite the lowish number, I am still in the top percentage for ivf prognosis. which is only 40%!!! If 40% is as good as it gets I am def putting 2 in there to bump it up to 80% ( does it work like that? Lol) so I wanted to tell u that he seemed very unconcerned about the AMH, especially bc I have stimed well in the past:thumbup:


----------



## hockey24

Pink Lolly - sorry your having to join the BFN club here. The only consolation is having wine now that the TWW is over though I would gladly give it up for the BFP!! 

Teta - I'm so glad your doctor told you that. My doctor was in a big rush to get me to IVF but we went the medicated IUI route first. I'm glad we did because like you, I respond well to the meds and my doc said the same thing - you should be a really good IVF candidate. And now that we know what levels work for IUI, they will know how much to use for IVF. So I'm very encouraged by your post! Will definitely follow you next month through your journey!!'

Wanting - you know your not out til the witch shows her ugly face but like you said, sometimes you just know.


----------



## Angel baby

Sorry ladies for BFN! It's so disappointing. I decided to go ahead with my IUI tomorrow even though my 2 follies are on my blocked tube side. The doc told me she thought we should go ahead in case my good tube picks it up by chance. I am so bloated after my trigger injection at 1am this morning.


----------



## Lucie73821

So sorry to those with BFNs. 

Good luck tomorrow Angel! The last two times I've taken the trigger shot I've had horrible bloating for a few days afterwards. Hopefully it gets better soon!


----------



## Angel baby

Thanku Lucie! My DH told me yesterday when I walked through the door that I looked way pregnant. Which is rare for him to say! Lol! I told him it was the medicine and he was amazed at what it did to my stomach! It looked like I was 8 months pregnant yesterday! It's better this morning!


----------



## hockey24

MrsSnails - good luck with your beta today!!!

Any testers over the Christmas holiday?


----------



## MrsSnails

hockey24 said:


> MrsSnails - good luck with your beta today!!!
> 
> Any testers over the Christmas holiday?

Thanks! I will post results as soon as they call! I think this day will be the longest part of the 2WW!!


----------



## Angel baby

I think I'm ovulating because I'm having some serious o pains. Due for IUI at 1. Not that it matters since it's on the wrong side! It just sucks!


----------



## Angel baby

Well I know why I wasnt pregnant last month! DH count was awesome last month but volume was crappy and barely at 2.5mL. So I helped him this morning and the freaking volume was 4.5mL! WTF?!? I needed that last month! I'll find out what his count is at 1pm.


----------



## MrsSnails

So ladies it is official, I am pregnant! I got my beta back from the doc and it was a 197! I go back tuesday to check to see if the level is rising! I will be stalking yall to see how yall are doing!! Thank you ladies for being the supprt and strength that yall were!! :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Great number Mrs.Snails! Congratulations again!


----------



## Angel baby

Congrats Mrs snails!!!!

DH count was at 75.6 mil post wash! My follies dropped a cm or 2 in size and cloudy looking so she said that means 1 of 2 things. I recently ovulated or was in the process of it at IUI time. I definately feel it so 1dpo tomorrow. I go back in the morning to be sure they have collapsed.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Angel baby said:


> Congrats Mrs snails!!!!
> 
> DH count was at 75.6 mil post wash! My follies dropped a cm or 2 in size and cloudy looking so she said that means 1 of 2 things. I recently ovulated or was in the process of it at IUI time. I definately feel it so 1dpo tomorrow. I go back in the morning to be sure they have collapsed.

Yay that sounds great! His sperm count is great as well. Keep us posted on your ultrasound tomorrow !! Good luck this month


----------



## hockey24

Angel Baby - great counts!! Did you have an u/s before the IUI to find that stuff out? 

MrsSnails - yeah!! Congrats again!!! That is awesome!! Best Christmas present ever!!


----------



## Pink Lolly

Congrats mrs snails xx


----------



## Teta81

So happy for you mrs snails :happydance: thank god at least one of us is on :cloud9: right now!!

As for me, AF arrived today :growlmad: Spoke to ivf Nurses about what is next and they gave me quite a detailed schedule which I am happy about. I start the bcp on Sunday until jan 8. Then start stim meds jan 13. Retrieval will be the week of jan 23, so just one month which I'm excited about. Gonna be a long :wacko: month, but hopefully worth it all!!!


----------



## hockey24

Teta - I'm so excited for you!!! I start BCP's on Sunday as well but will take them a bit longer since I want to skip January. 

I need to figure out how to stalk your progress. Will you be posting in a journal or another thread of your journey???


----------



## Angel baby

They do the ultrasound after the IUI and show me where the sperm is and measure the follicles again. She said she was pretty sure I was ovulating but wanted me to come back tomorrow for documented proof they collapsed.


----------



## Hopefullymum

I was on clomid this month followed by an ovidrel injection on dec 12, I had my first IUI on the 13th and again on 14th. I am now 10dpIUI bfn this morning, Monday I go in for blood test....most consistent symptom is sore tingly nipples, no implantation bleeding just lots of CM, cramps last night when laying on my back thought for sure I'd wake up to AF
When I did my IUI I had two mature follicles 22mm and 18mm...hubby's count was 16million my gut tells me this worked but I'm so scared that I'll find out Monday it didn't...I think it will devastate me :( I need lots of baby dust I've been TTY for 7 years

Also, I usually 1-2 pimples before AF but now my face is covered in red bumps :(...is this a side affect of fertility treatment or possible pregnancy symptom...I haven't had acne like this since high school...please help


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hopefullymum said:


> I was on clomid this month followed by an ovidrel injection on dec 12, I had my first IUI on the 13th and again on 14th. I am now 10dpIUI bfn this morning, Monday I go in for blood test....most consistent symptom is sore tingly nipples, no implantation bleeding just lots of CM, cramps last night when laying on my back thought for sure I'd wake up to AF
> When I did my IUI I had two mature follicles 22mm and 18mm...hubby's count was 16million my gut tells me this worked but I'm so scared that I'll find out Monday it didn't...I think it will devastate me :( I need lots of baby dust I've been TTY for 7 years
> 
> Also, I usually 1-2 pimples before AF but now my face is covered in red bumps :(...is this a side affect of fertility treatment or possible pregnancy symptom...I haven't had acne like this since high school...please help

Goodluck I hope you get a BFP that would be awesome!


----------



## Lucie73821

:xmas9:
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## hockey24

HOpefullymum - I hope you get your BFP on Monday!!! I've given up on symptom spotting so can't help you there - but can send you lots of baby dust!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hoping4bb

Hopefullymum said:


> I was on clomid this month followed by an ovidrel injection on dec 12, I had my first IUI on the 13th and again on 14th. I am now 10dpIUI bfn this morning, Monday I go in for blood test....most consistent symptom is sore tingly nipples, no implantation bleeding just lots of CM, cramps last night when laying on my back thought for sure I'd wake up to AF
> When I did my IUI I had two mature follicles 22mm and 18mm...hubby's count was 16million my gut tells me this worked but I'm so scared that I'll find out Monday it didn't...I think it will devastate me :( I need lots of baby dust I've been TTY for 7 years
> 
> Also, I usually 1-2 pimples before AF but now my face is covered in red bumps :(...is this a side affect of fertility treatment or possible pregnancy symptom...I haven't had acne like this since high school...please help

well looks like we are right at the same for our IUI's! I triggered on 12/12 and IUI on 12/14 with good counts and 2 follicles on the L side at 22mm. I felt like it was a great start! I too have been symptom spotting, same symptoms as you.. sore nipples, more acne, lots of cramping, lots of creamy/lotion CM, very emotional and so tired, oh and pretty yucky headaches! However, I am also using prog suppositories twice a day so everyone tells me that they mimic preg symptoms! My 21 day progesterone was 15.7 which is pretty good for me.

Have you noticed more cramping on the side you ovulated from? I have, most of my cramping has been on the L side which is random...

I am not supposed to HPT until wednesday but I am going to do a serum tomorrow which will be 12DPO because I have to work urgent care and it will be easily accessible. I promised myself I would wait until the end of the day that way I was not upset all day. I want to have a really good feeling but I keep trying to prepare myself for the worst. 

Want this to be a great Christmas gift =) Good luck to you and post how your #'s look tomorrow! I am not going to do quant HCG's just a serum +or - test to see where I am at.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hopefullymum

Well blood work came back today and it's a BFN! I'm sad angry and depressed. 
Thank you for the baby dust and hopeful wishes :). I just can't wrap my head around how everything seemed to be lined up perfectly and then nothing. I know it's only my first IUI attempt but it's still so painful to hear negative. Turns out all the symptoms I've been feeling are just a combination of side effects from meds and PMS. I don't think I've ever felt so useless as a woman :(
May all you ladies get the happy news you've been waiting for, I don't wish for anyone to feel the way I do now.
Merry Christmas and a very happy new year to you all!


----------



## hockey24

I'm so sorry HOpefullyMom. :hugs::hugs:

I know exactly how you feel. Unfortunately all the meds and suppositories just mess with your hormones and give you PG like symptoms. Its very easy to get caught up in it. We did that the first medicated IUI and wrote down everything I felt and when so that I would know the next month and not get as excited. 

Wish you lots of luck that the next round does the trick so you don't have to go through this feeling again. :cry:


----------



## hoping4bb

so so sorry hopefullymum =( Mine wsa not good either!!! I did a serum and it was negative as well. Being 12DPO I should have had something going on! Luckily, my primary dr is also the dr I work for as her nurse and has also been through IUI's and IVF so I got to talk to her and she helped me through that tonight... I am sitting here eating a piece of chocolate pie and sulking as we speak... then headed to a warm bath and a glass of wine and to cuddle up in bed and be sad. I am giving myself tonight and when I wake up in the am will be ready to move on!

the useless woman part I can totally relate to. I also just hate the unknown. I wish someone could tell me "yes you will get pregnant at some point" and I would be ok with it and excited to watch how things unfold.. or even "no you will never get pregnant" and I could move on with my life! It is the constant up and down and go around that gets so emotionally draining. And draining on your money too! We will not have the money to do another IUI until our flex spend account starts back over in march. SO until then all natural cycles. I am toying around with the fact that I have 5 refills left on all of my meds and just trying them on my own but will talk to my dr to see what she thinks. I know this was only my first IUI but I responded great to the meds and had all good numbers so I was really hoping I would be part of the small percentage of women who get pregnant the first go round...

mum- will you be doing another IUI back to back or what is your plan? Again, so sorry and keep your chin up, but honestly, take your time to be sad, pissed, jealous, etc because you deserve to feel all of those feelings!!!


----------



## Hopefullymum

I am planning to do another IUI as soon as AF shows her ugly face this week hopefully the new year will bring on new possibilities. But if this one doesn't work I will take a break for a month or two. I agree it would be nice to know even if it will never happen just so I can move on with my life! Two of my friends announced their pregnancies yesterday (and I am very happy for them) but it also made the negative for me that much more painful. They each already have one and conceived naturally which is great for them but it made my wine taste extra sweet last night lol.
Baby dust to all and a healthy happy new year :)


----------



## Lucie73821

So sorry Hopefully and Hoping about the BFNs. :hugs: 

As for me, still NO symptoms. None at all. And I went in yesterday and got my progesterone tested, it came back at 8.3. Last cycle (iui#1) it was 16.5. Now, dh has reminded me that last cycle I also had two follies, and this cycle I only had one, so maybe that's why my number was so much lower. I just don't know. My clinic says anything above a 3 confirms ovulation. I just am having a very hard time staying positive about this cycle... :(


----------



## Angel baby

Sorry hopefully and hoping! It's such a disappointment with bfn!

I'm 5dpi and since my follies are on my blocked tube side, I really don't have a hope this month so that's kept me from obsessing this month. I haven't even tested my trigger out yet. It'll just upset me watching the line fade to nothing.


----------



## lexus15

No bfp for me this month as af came 3 days early after my 2nd IUI. Fed up & sad is an understatement about how I'm feeling right now.

Gd luck to those still waiting.x


----------



## hockey24

:hug::hug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Got my progesterone level drawn yesterday on cd 23 and it was 27.92 with two eggs. So now still waiting. I just have a feeling AF is coming.


----------



## sekky

Well its bfn for me as well. No symtoms during the 2ww so i wasn't disappointed when i got the result. Taking a break till march or april to loose some weight and move on to ivf. Hopefully thats what will do the trick.


----------



## Lucie73821

sekky said:


> Well its bfn for me as well. No symtoms during the 2ww so i wasn't disappointed when i got the result. Taking a break till march or april to loose some weight and move on to ivf. Hopefully thats what will do the trick.

:hugs: So sorry sekky!


----------



## Godsjewel

Hello ladies!!! I'm a newbie :winkwink:. Dh and I have been ttc for 4 and 1/2 years, I have mild endometriosis and had surgery twice to remove it along with cysts on my ovaries. The last surgery was in October. We did 2 IUI's before the surgery with no luck, and now I'm in the tww on the second IUI after surgery. Today I am 7 dpiui and have some weird things going on with my body. On 3 dpo I started to spot light pink and since then have had brown spotting, which lightly appears on a pantyliner. Been feeling gassy and bloated as well. Anyone have anything like this happen to them?


----------



## AmesLouise

Godsjewel said:


> Hello ladies!!! I'm a newbie :winkwink:. Dh and I have been ttc for 4 and 1/2 years, I have mild endometriosis and had surgery twice to remove it along with cysts on my ovaries. The last surgery was in October. We did 2 IUI's before the surgery with no luck, and now I'm in the tww on the second IUI after surgery. Today I am 7 dpiui and have some weird things going on with my body. On 3 dpo I started to spot light pink and since then have had brown spotting, which lightly appears on a pantyliner. Been feeling gassy and bloated as well. Anyone have anything like this happen to them?

I was spotty after my first iui- brown and slightly crampy. Second time (I am currently 2dpo) just very crampy! Urgh! I've had to rest quite a bit!!
Tons of baby dust your way!!! :)


----------



## babyhopes12

I'm new on here and just found out yesterday our 4th iui didn't work. Usually I'm an emotional wreck but this time I'm just mad! Stopped endometrin last night and still no sign of AF. Is there any hope in trying iui again or should we move on or take a break? I got pregnant naturally with identical triplets ( very shocking) but lost them all and suffered a severe septic infection due to poor doctors and no d and c...this created a lot of scare tissue which lead to lap surgery and finding of stage 3 endo. Our 2nd iui was a BFP but ended on miscarriage and we were devestated, Dr said it was just bad luck. I'm just so frustrated and looking for any hope or insight. I'm glad I found a site where I can share my journey with others who are on the same road...hope we all find our final destination aka BFP soon!


----------



## Angel baby

babyhopes12 said:


> I'm new on here and just found out yesterday our 4th iui didn't work. Usually I'm an emotional wreck but this time I'm just mad! Stopped endometrin last night and still no sign of AF. Is there any hope in trying iui again or should we move on or take a break? I got pregnant naturally with identical triplets ( very shocking) but lost them all and suffered a severe septic infection due to poor doctors and no d and c...this created a lot of scare tissue which lead to lap surgery and finding of stage 3 endo. Our 2nd iui was a BFP but ended on miscarriage and we were devestated, Dr said it was just bad luck. I'm just so frustrated and looking for any hope or insight. I'm glad I found a site where I can share my journey with others who are on the same road...hope we all find our final destination aka BFP soon!

:hugs: Good luck to you with whatever decision you decide on. Hope you get that BFP soon with happy and healthy pregnancy this time!


----------



## Godsjewel

babyhopes12 said:


> I'm new on here and just found out yesterday our 4th iui didn't work. Usually I'm an emotional wreck but this time I'm just mad! Stopped endometrin last night and still no sign of AF. Is there any hope in trying iui again or should we move on or take a break? I got pregnant naturally with identical triplets ( very shocking) but lost them all and suffered a severe septic infection due to poor doctors and no d and c...this created a lot of scare tissue which lead to lap surgery and finding of stage 3 endo. Our 2nd iui was a BFP but ended on miscarriage and we were devestated, Dr said it was just bad luck. I'm just so frustrated and looking for any hope or insight. I'm glad I found a site where I can share my journey with others who are on the same road...hope we all find our final destination aka BFP soon!

This is my 4th iui too. I just don't know what to do...I definitely can't afford IVF, i talked to dh today and he agreed to two more iui's. I hope 2012 we all get our BFP :happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

Well ladies, my trigger is slowly disappearing... lol! I expected it though. My FRER is light but the line is there. Thought I would post it here too. I'm 9dpi and 10dpt. I suspect it will be non-existant tomorrow. I'm seriously considering ordering a refill on my trigger and clomid and do it without all the ultrasounds and without my doc knowing! LOL! $950 a month is just getting to be costly with IUI's. I could save 950 and be able to do a injectable cycle by Feb or possibly March since Feb I'll probably ovulate on my bad side again. One thing is for sure. I fully intend going in for my IVF consult mid Jan to get estimate of cost ranges and to find out more about these studies they will be doing in 2012.


----------



## Lucie73821

Bad news. Woke up this morning with killer cramps. Having a bit of spotting when I wipe, and cramps continued throughout the morning. Pretty sure AF will be here tonight or tomorrow. :(


----------



## Angel baby

I'm sorry Lucie, what are you planning for this cycle?


----------



## babyhopes12

I go in tomorrow so I can try iui again. They wanted me to move to injections, but i respond well on clomid so I think I will try that one more time (way cheaper too) then I guess we have some hard decisions to make. We cannot afford IVF either so this is all so stressful. I'm also doing accupunture, it worked with my second iui (but ended in miscarriage) , you might want to look into it if you haven't already. Really helped with my follies size! I will try anything to get our BFP! Good luck to you...when do you do your iui?


----------



## Pink Lolly

Lucie73821 said:


> Bad news. Woke up this morning with killer cramps. Having a bit of spotting when I wipe, and cramps continued throughout the morning. Pretty sure AF will be here tonight or tomorrow. :(

So sorry Lucie xx


----------



## Lucie73821

We will be meeting with the Dr. Friday morning at 9:15. I'm going to ask about injectables. I really don't feel like another clomid cycle is worth it for us, considering he doubled my dose last month and I only produced one follie. It does suck that this will be all out of pocket for us, but I think that it is a better use of our money to move on to something with better success rates.


----------



## Teta81

Just wante to update on my ivf progress... Starting with my stim meds tonight! 2 vials of menopur and 150u of follistim. Then I am going back Tuesday to see how things have progressed. They said I will probably be seen tues, thurs, sat of next week with egg retrieval the week of jan 23! I'm excited and anxious that all will go as planned. Also planning acupuncture before and after transfer, they do it in the office which is nice. Good luck to everyone, hoping things are going well!


----------

